# Dealing with pax hate speech/prejudicial actions?



## thesweatersnog (Aug 29, 2017)

Please keep this civil and mind the rules.

I've been at it for a little over a month now (Uber+Lyft) and aside from the single pax or two each night that wants to keep drinking their alcohol in my back seat, I've only had a couple of really bad trips. What i seem to get more often than anything else is overt and blunt racism from my passengers. I would say like ~5% of the people that get in my car and up saying or doing something racist that makes me wish i didn't pick them up. I'm not the type of ethnicity that historically receives a lot of direct racism, perhaps that's why some pax may find it appropriate talk that way to me. However I don't tolerate it at all, especially in a Pool/Line ride.

Now i don't want to delve deep into the concept of hate speach in ride-shareing that is way more complex and personal then i mean to get with this post. Also there are plenty of other discussions on here that have a lot said on the subject.

Instead, How do you handle pax being, saying, or doing hateful/prejudicial things? And I don't mean aggressive confrontational acts that would constitute a hate crime (call the cops if that happens). But more so... the type of behavior that someone like that might think to follow up with "...and I'm not prejudice, i have a ____ friend."

At first it would just make me go quite and i would report and rate them. but now, I've been getting more direct and warning them not to talk that way in my car. Everyone so far that I've said something to has just apologized and left it at that. It usually makes the rest of the ride awkward and i think it impacts my ratings, but i expect that.


----------



## UBERPROcolorado (Jul 16, 2017)

thesweatersnog said:


> Please keep this civil and mind the rules.
> 
> I've been at it for a little over a month now (Uber+Lyft) and aside from the single pax or two each night that wants to keep drinking their alcohol in my back seat, I've only had a couple of really bad trips. What i seem to get more often than anything else is overt and blunt racism from my passengers. I would say like ~5% of the people that get in my car and up saying or doing something racist that makes me wish i didn't pick them up. I'm not the type of ethnicity that historically receives a lot of direct racism, perhaps that's why some pax may find it appropriate talk that way to me. However I don't tolerate it at all, especially in a Pool/Line ride.
> 
> ...


I driver in Denver. A very inclusive city.

I too have had racial comments made. But they have all been made towards ME. Comments like "damn..how come we always get a cracker for a driver" and "sure you want to go into the hood. You are not dressed for it".

I ignore it and consider the source. I also have a few night clubs that I try to avoid, after about midnight.

Don't take it personally. If you say something it can be turned against you with Uber. Also, once in your car, this type of pax could turn violent. Just a few weeks ago a group of thugs robbed and then shot at a Lyft driver. Fortunately he was not hit. And this is in Denver mind you. I can't fathom what could happen in Filly.

Be safe.


----------



## WeDreams (Sep 14, 2017)

Deep in the south you would be hung for calling a white person a cracker. I would just ingnore it.


----------



## Tr4vis Ka1anick (Oct 2, 2016)

Stupid people run their mouths when drunk.
Unless it is over the top, who really cares?

Here is a special example:





At 2:27
"Whoooo, hooooo It's like I ate three of Satan's testicles,....RALPH aaaheeaa...they bad.. I tell you what...Ralph X4"....CLASSIC


----------



## Spotscat (May 8, 2017)

Tr4vis Ka1anick said:


> Stupid people run their mouths when drunk.
> Unless it is over the top, who really cares?


My personal favorite in the self-abuse category is...
WARNING - GRAPHIC CONTENT


----------



## swingset (Feb 26, 2017)

It gives you a lot of power to virtue signal on them, doesn't it? Feels good. Righteous even. HOW DARE THEY!

Seriously, I hear stuff I don't like every single time I drive. Some of it's ugly, crass, or prejudiced. Not my circus, not my monkeys. I only care how they treat me. If they have ugly opinions about people, I refuse to let that affect me emotionally and police them.

Maybe you should find a different job where you don't have to tell people how to talk or think. You seemed to have found yourself one that puts you in direct conflict with people, and that's probably not good for you, long term.


----------



## rman954 (May 31, 2016)

I put fake puke on my seat.


----------



## Altima ATL (Jul 13, 2015)

I am an immigrant, and my accent gives it away.

OK - I concede I am a white guy from the UK so I do not normally encounter the type of racial discrimination that many people do each day.

Bat last weekend, I encountered a drunk millennial who I would not let her and 4 of her friends ride in my car due to overloading let her racist banter escalate to:

So Trump let you in?

My reply was:

No - Clinton let me in


----------



## dirtylee (Sep 2, 2015)

Report them. Uber will ban pax for shit like that.


----------



## UberCheese (Sep 3, 2017)

An actual president opened the National Door for you? Why do you waste your network and drive for Uber?



Altima ATL said:


> I am an immigrant, and my accent gives it away.
> 
> OK - I concede I am a white guy from the UK so I do not normally encounter the type of racial discrimination that many people do each day.
> 
> ...


----------



## Uberk5487 (Apr 4, 2017)

UBERPROcolorado said:


> I driver in Denver. A very inclusive city.
> 
> I too have had racial comments made. But they have all been made towards ME. Comments like "damn..how come we always get a cracker for a driver" and "sure you want to go into the hood. You are not dressed for it".
> 
> ...


The new trend is for whites to say blacks are being racist to them...I personally think you are a damn liar....no one have ever got in you car and said why did we get a cracka.....I have never heard racism from anyone but white pax....



swingset said:


> It gives you a lot of power to virtue signal on them, doesn't it? Feels good. Righteous even. HOW DARE THEY!
> 
> Seriously, I hear stuff I don't like every single time I drive. Some of it's ugly, crass, or prejudiced. Not my circus, not my monkeys. I only care how they treat me. If they have ugly opinions about people, I refuse to let that affect me emotionally and police them.
> 
> Maybe you should find a different job where you don't have to tell people how to talk or think. You seemed to have found yourself one that puts you in direct conflict with people, and that's probably not good for you, long term.


You would have done great in the slavery days....as long as you're not being terrorized and oppressed everyday then you don't care what happens to others....great attitude...great values to pass to your kids....


----------



## UberCheese (Sep 3, 2017)

Its just a way to blunt moving forward.

First it was blacks are not human, so poor treatment is warranted. Then conservatives moved to blacks are less evolved less intelligent humanoids, so poor treatment is warranted. Then, racism IMMEDIATELY disappeared, so the poor treatment that blacks were receiving didnt exist. Now, the new lie is that conservatives are the actual victims.

Conservatives are not racists, they're sociopaths.

Any lie will do, 
they feel because
they're better than you.



Uberk5487 said:


> The new trend is for whites to say blacks are being racist to them...I personally think you are a damn liar....no one have ever got in you car and said why did we get a cracks.....I have never heard racism from anyone but white pax....


----------



## Uberk5487 (Apr 4, 2017)

UberCheese said:


> Its just a way to blunt moving forward.
> 
> First it was blacks are not human, so poor treatment is warranted. Then conservatives moved to blacks are less evolved less intelligent humanoids, so poor treatment is warranted. Then, racism IMMEDIATELY disappeared, so the poor treatment that blacks were receiving didnt exist. Now, the new lie is that conservatives are the actual victims.
> 
> ...


What's so scary is just like Nazi Germany the majority of whites especially white males line up behind these silly and false ideologies...I had a white pax tell me a dark skin black guy, how great and necessary Jim crow and apartide was, he said because "blacks with freedom don't know how to act".....then started almost sobbing about how oppress whites are and how blacks are just terrorizing whites everyday because the liberals told them to do so.....


----------



## UberCheese (Sep 3, 2017)

True, not new. Part of this is Reagan policy. Much of the reason why racism seemed to slow down mid 20th century was sociopath/psychos, etc. were locked up. Reagan closed them. Racists, drug addicts, and general nuts were released. They procreated (and began voting again), making millenials.

Think of it this way, it will help you with racism. England expelled criminals to the Americas, as with any criminal group, ASPD was common.

They go to the nearest placr generally. They cant follow rules, so they moved south and then west. Notice how racism is more common in the south. Sociopaths have to feel superior. The west is generally more laced with bigots, racists, etc. But as with any sociopath, theyre very good at hiding it.



Uberk5487 said:


> What's so scary is just like Nazi Germany the majority of whites especially white males line up behind these silly and ideologies...I had a white pax tell me a dark skin black guy, how great and necessary Jim crow and apartide was, he said because "blacks with freedom don't know how to act".....then started almost sobbing about how oppress whites are and how blacks are just terrorizing whites everyday because the liberals told them to do so.....


----------



## Uberk5487 (Apr 4, 2017)

I also had a white lady the other day...as we pass some homeless white men she said she don't understand how white men become homeless....she basically said because white men are so superior and most "sought after"....that all white men should be well off.....I didn't know how to take that....but I kinda agreed with her in a sense...I said well I guess being white do carry some weight when it comes to jobs and bank loans....I told her how I can't get a job driving buses evendough I have a perfect driving record and I drove buses in my home town for ten years, and I also told her how I have good credit but certain loan agents at the bank turn me down every time....I have go to particular agents before being approved.....and she told me I was just playing race card...and no one treats people different based on race anymore....which completely contradicted what she had just said about the white homeless guys....



UberCheese said:


> True, not new. Part of this is Reagan policy. Much of the reason why racism seemed to slow down mid 20th century was sociopath/psychos, etc. were locked up. Reagan closed them. Racists, drug addicts, and general nuts were released. They procreated (and began voting again), making millenials.
> 
> Think of it this way, it will help you with racism. England expelled criminals to the Americas, as with any criminal group, ASPD was common.
> 
> They go to the nearest placr generally. They cant follow rules, so they moved south and then west. Notice how racism is more common in the south. Sociopaths have to feel superior. The west is generally more laced with bigots, racists, etc. But as with any sociopath, theyre very good at hiding it.


Bout like how I have pleasant rides with most my pax....but then later my score has went down or someone have wrote uber and lied on me or complained about some petty b.s. ....those are the sociopaths that are good at hiding....


----------



## steveK2016 (Jul 31, 2016)

I don't care what the pax talk about unless they are directing at me.


----------



## Yulli Yung (Jul 4, 2017)

thesweatersnog said:


> Please keep this civil and mind the rules.
> 
> I've been at it for a little over a month now (Uber+Lyft) and aside from the single pax or two each night that wants to keep drinking their alcohol in my back seat, I've only had a couple of really bad trips. What i seem to get more often than anything else is overt and blunt racism from my passengers. I would say like ~5% of the people that get in my car and up saying or doing something racist that makes me wish i didn't pick them up. I'm not the type of ethnicity that historically receives a lot of direct racism, perhaps that's why some pax may find it appropriate talk that way to me. However I don't tolerate it at all, especially in a Pool/Line ride.
> 
> ...


 I am oh so sick of hearing and reading crap like this. I have been driving for six months with over 2000 trips and have never had any such experience with racial issues so stop with the race baiting.


----------



## swingset (Feb 26, 2017)

Uberk5487 said:


> The new trend is for whites to say blacks are being racist to them...I personally think you are a damn liar....no one have ever got in you car and said why did we get a cracka.....I have never heard racism from anyone but white pax....


Lol, Social Justice Power, ACTIVATE! Form of Antifa! Race Baiting Power Shield, deployed!!!!

The trend now is for whiny liberals to find racism everywhere, all the time, and jump on their high horse to stamp it out.



Uberk5487 said:


> You would have done great in the slavery days....as long as you're not being terrorized and oppressed everyday then you don't care what happens to others....great attitude...great values to pass to your kids....


We're not living in the slavery days. Minorities have equal protection under the law, we're in the most egalitarian culture the world has ever known, but you and others like you insist on finding injustice everywhere, and white-knighting about it like stuck pigs. Go rip down a statue or something.

You're angry, probably at your dad, and the world must pay. I get it.

Don't drag my kids into it. I treat everyone like an individual, and that's what my kids learned. I detest identity politics.....liberals wallow in balkanization, which creates division and resentment. I'm better than that.


----------



## UberCheese (Sep 3, 2017)

swingset said:


> Lol, Social Justice Power, ACTIVATE! Form of Antifa! Race Baiting Power Shield, deployed!!!!
> 
> The trend now is for whiny liberals to find racism everywhere, all the time, and jump on their high horse to stamp it out.
> 
> ...


Uh, no. By law, yes. In theory, yes. In practice, no, never happened.


----------



## MadTownUberD (Mar 11, 2017)

If I cared what people said in my car there's a lot more than racism (which I've like never heard on a trip) that I would ban. Like graphic discussions, cussing, etc. I think the "worst" conversations I overhear are ones in which the pax are arrogant and/or gossip about others. But I don't care as long as they are polite to me. Part of the benefit of being driven somewhere is you can do other things, like have conversations or work on your laptop, and not have to worry about driving. That's out job: to worry about driving safely!


----------



## ShinyAndChrome (Aug 18, 2017)

It never happens. Nobody has yet mentioned race or politics to me. Always try and steer to something benign if you can. If they are terrible I would just report to uber. For uber pool I can see it is awkaward and you can't as easily let them rampage on about their nonsense.



MadTownUberD said:


> If I cared what people said in my car there's a lot more than racism (which I've like never heard on a trip) that I would ban. Like graphic discussions, cussing, etc. I think the "worst" conversations I overhear are ones in which the pax are arrogant and/or gossip about others. But I don't care as long as they are polite to me. Part of the benefit of being driven somewhere is you can do other things, like have conversations or work on your laptop, and not have to worry about driving. That's out job: to worry about driving safely!


i really enjoyed yesterday when a girl for some damn reason took a call the entire time *on her speaker phone*. No, it wasn't an interesting conversation.


----------



## swingset (Feb 26, 2017)

UberCheese said:


> Uh, no. By law, yes. In theory, yes. In practice, no, never happened.


Yes, the black man is held so down in this country....being elected president, sitting on the boards of fortune 500 companies, on the US Supreme Court, it's a travesty. Racism, racism everywhere!!!!

Oh, and America is so inherently racist that Asians and Indian people have surpassed whites in almost every social metric.

So racist.

BTW, when you quote someone to address a tiny portion of their text, go ahead and edit the quote so a sane person knows what you're addressing.


----------



## Tr4vis Ka1anick (Oct 2, 2016)

This thread is heading towards lock down.


----------



## UberCheese (Sep 3, 2017)

I agree with you there. You are correct that racism is extreme and there are some, not many, but some exceptions.



swingset said:


> Yes, the black man is held so down in this country....being elected president, sitting on the boards of fortune 500 companies, on the US Supreme Court, it's a travesty. Racism, racism everywhere!!!!
> 
> Oh, and America is so inherently racist that Asians and Indian people have surpassed whites in almost every social metric.
> 
> ...


----------



## Uberk5487 (Apr 4, 2017)

swingset said:


> Lol, Social Justice Power, ACTIVATE! Form of Antifa! Race Baiting Power Shield, deployed!!!!
> 
> The trend now is for whiny liberals to find racism everywhere, all the time, and jump on their high horse to stamp it out.
> 
> ...


The only way Germany became better were by the Nazi being run out the country or kill...yet the ones who committed or were complacent to the black holocaust were giving full immunity and we're able to continue their reign of terror for another 100 years....which included putting up statues of terrorists and naming buildings after them and putting their face on currency....


----------



## WeDreams (Sep 14, 2017)

I feel like we went off topic a little. If you don't like another race just ingnore them. I do it all the time and proud of it.


----------



## UberCheese (Sep 3, 2017)

If these people started putting up Nazi symbols with government money and these obviously nazi police began targeting Jewish motorists for murder, then the same would happen to them here. Theyd be killed and run out of town by the government.

They know better, thats why they dont do it.



Uberk5487 said:


> The only way Germany became better were by the Nazi being run out the country or kill...yet the ones who committed or were complacent to the black holocaust were giving full immunity and we're able to continue their reign of terror for another 100 years....which included putting up statues of terrorists and naming buildings after them and putting their face on currency....


----------



## thesweatersnog (Aug 29, 2017)

swingset said:


> Maybe you should find a different job where you don't have to tell people how to talk or think. You seemed to have found yourself one that puts you in direct conflict with people, and that's probably not good for you, long term.


I see what you're saying, but i don't think abandoning the profession is worth it just to avoid conflit. Life is full of conflict and if you don't deal with at some point you will have to at another.



dirtylee said:


> Report them. Uber will ban pax for shit like that.


Thats what i was doing at first. but once i started saying something instead of going quite at that point. most people just kind of apologized and that was pretty much the end of it. firm but friendly has worked so far.

This thread has gotten a little out of hand and definitely off topic. I wanted to avoid a general discussion about racism, but i guess that was inevitable. Again please keep the rules in mind.

I was mainly curious to see how people respond to the situation in there own experiences. and it looks like most people that have voted so far seem to op for the least confrontational routes. that is probably the smart move. we people in the gig service industry don't get to pick the opinions of our customers.


----------



## UBERPROcolorado (Jul 16, 2017)

thesweatersnog said:


> Please keep this civil and mind the rules.
> 
> I've been at it for a little over a month now (Uber+Lyft) and aside from the single pax or two each night that wants to keep drinking their alcohol in my back seat, I've only had a couple of really bad trips. What i seem to get more often than anything else is overt and blunt racism from my passengers. I would say like ~5% of the people that get in my car and up saying or doing something racist that makes me wish i didn't pick them up. I'm not the type of ethnicity that historically receives a lot of direct racism, perhaps that's why some pax may find it appropriate talk that way to me. However I don't tolerate it at all, especially in a Pool/Line ride.
> 
> ...


Well it looks like your request to keep this thread on an adult level, failed. I had hoped we could have a mature conversation about the subject.

I am not sure the best course to take in dealing with racist riders. But I do know this. A recording devise might be advisable, to cover you if it gets out of hand. (if allowed in your state) Past that you should probably focus on your safety. The armed robbery a few weeks ago, of a Lyft driver, reminds us all that there are bad ppl out there.

Good luck and drive safe.


----------



## Oscar Levant (Aug 15, 2014)

thesweatersnog said:


> Please keep this civil and mind the rules.
> 
> I've been at it for a little over a month now (Uber+Lyft) and aside from the single pax or two each night that wants to keep drinking their alcohol in my back seat, I've only had a couple of really bad trips. What i seem to get more often than anything else is overt and blunt racism from my passengers. I would say like ~5% of the people that get in my car and up saying or doing something racist that makes me wish i didn't pick them up. I'm not the type of ethnicity that historically receives a lot of direct racism, perhaps that's why some pax may find it appropriate talk that way to me. However I don't tolerate it at all, especially in a Pool/Line ride.
> 
> ...


I'm in San Diego, not much of that around here. Not sure what I would do, I think I'd just grin and bear it. Recording the conversation and reporting it to Uber might be good idea, and maybe Uber will just ban them.


----------



## UberCheese (Sep 3, 2017)

Oscar Levant said:


> I'm in San Diego, not much of that around here. Not sure what I would do, I think I'd just grin and bear it. Recording the conversation and reporting it to Uber might be good idea, and maybe Uber will just ban them.


Huh? San Diego county is loaded with military members from pro-hate/willfully ignorant communities around the country. Orange County, a vehement pro-hate/Republican county, is just to the north as well.


----------



## WeDreams (Sep 14, 2017)

hate is not associated with a political party


----------



## UberCheese (Sep 3, 2017)

WettDreams said:


> hate is not associated with a political party


No, not necessarily. However, hate seems to find its way to one major party.


----------



## UberLaLa (Sep 6, 2015)

Living in the South and don't hear any race baiting or bad talk about others based on race, at all.


----------



## MadTownUberD (Mar 11, 2017)

UberLaLa said:


> Living in the South and don't hear any race baiting or bad talk about others based on race, at all.


That's my experience in the South. People are comfortable with race and friendly towards each other.


----------



## NoPooPool (Aug 18, 2017)

UberCheese said:


> No, not necessarily. However, hate seems to find its way to one major party.


It all depends what side of the fence you sit. Berkley in recent times is just one that quickly comes to mind. Those young demonstrators were reeeal peaceful and non-violent, would you not say?


----------



## UberLaLa (Sep 6, 2015)

UberCheese said:


> No, not necessarily. However, hate seems to find its way to one major party.


Give it time, the left will drift back to center and a balance in time...


----------



## NoPooPool (Aug 18, 2017)

UberLaLa said:


> Give it time, the left will drift back to center and a balance in time...


Not during Trump's reign, LOL.


----------



## UberLaLa (Sep 6, 2015)

NoPooPool said:


> Not during Trump's reign, LOL.


Good point...._Center_ way off center these days! lol


----------



## UBERPROcolorado (Jul 16, 2017)

Uberk5487 said:


> The new trend is for whites to say blacks are being racist to them...I personally think you are a damn liar....no one have ever got in you car and said why did we get a cracka.....I have never heard racism from anyone but white pax....
> 
> You would have done great in the slavery days....as long as you're not being terrorized and oppressed everyday then you don't care what happens to others....great attitude...great values to pass to your kids....


Denial is the most common way to avoid what a person does not want to hear or deal with. Prejudice in the black community is for real. If you do not want to deal with it, so be it. But don't be upset when nobody respects your opinion.

Drive Safe


----------



## swingset (Feb 26, 2017)

UberCheese said:


> No, not necessarily. However, hate seems to find its way to one major party.


The one tearing down St. Louis right now, I'm guessing you mean? Lots of hate right there, right now. Lots of hate when people show up to Berkeley wearing masks and carrying bike locks to stop people from hearing from a short, Jewish guy with conservative views, too.

Good talk, I'm glad we agree where the problem is.


----------



## Uberk5487 (Apr 4, 2017)

UBERPROcolorado said:


> Denial is the most common way to avoid what a person does not want to hear or deal with. Prejudice in the black community is rampant across our Nation. If you do not want to deal with it, so be it. But don't be upset when nobody respects your opinion.
> 
> Drive Safe


You drive drugged up drunk and reckless....


----------



## UBERPROcolorado (Jul 16, 2017)

Uberk5487 said:


> You drive drugged up drunk and reckless....


That is an odd statement. I do not drink or smoke weed. I spent 30+ years as a driver trainer for a personal protection company, before I retired.

I think you may have anger issues that could be a threat to the safety of riders. I would strongly suggest you stop posting such provocative statements or you may end up being deactivated. Both uber and Lyft watch posts in this forum very closely and have figured out how to determine who we are. Thank you.


----------



## WeDreams (Sep 14, 2017)

You could say whatever you want on this and they can't touch you. I would think someone like you that's retired military most likely would know that.

Majority of people don't even know this site exist.


----------



## UBERPROcolorado (Jul 16, 2017)

WettDreams said:


> You could say whatever you want on this and they can't touch you. I would think someone like you that's retired military most likely would know that.
> 
> Majority of people don't even know this site exist.


Yes you can say anything, for the most part. But you are mistaken when it comes to anonymity. Both ride shares have the means to determine "most" members. I still cannot figure out how. But they can and will if needed. Uber especially monitors this forum. Like a hawk.

I agree free speech is vital to our independence. However, making baseless accusations is not acceptable.

Drive safe.


----------



## Cary Grant (Jul 14, 2015)

If someone does or says something egregiously inappropriate, write them up. 1-Star ratings aren't enough. Start the paper trail. The repeat offenders will soon be stuck using Taxis again.


----------



## TNCMinWage (May 18, 2017)

thesweatersnog said:


> Please keep this civil and mind the rules.
> 
> I've been at it for a little over a month now (Uber+Lyft) and aside from the single pax or two each night that wants to keep drinking their alcohol in my back seat, I've only had a couple of really bad trips. What i seem to get more often than anything else is overt and blunt racism from my passengers. I would say like ~5% of the people that get in my car and up saying or doing something racist that makes me wish i didn't pick them up. I'm not the type of ethnicity that historically receives a lot of direct racism, perhaps that's why some pax may find it appropriate talk that way to me. However I don't tolerate it at all, especially in a Pool/Line ride.
> 
> ...


Side topic: Hopefully you don't allow pax to drive in your car risking an open container fine?



UBERPROcolorado said:


> Yes you can say anything, for the most part. But you are mistaken when it comes to anonymity. Both ride shares have the means to determine "most" members. I still cannot figure out how. But they can and will if needed. Uber especially monitors this forum. Like a hawk.
> 
> I agree free speech is vital to our independent. However, making baseless accusations is not acceptable.
> 
> Drive safe.


I only think they can find out if someone is stupid enough to post their rides on here, and then afterwards at some point makes some unsavory comments towards the respective rideshare. There may be other ways, but I don't know. I suppose if they were able to obtain email address that would work, but I don't know if UP would give those out?


----------



## WeDreams (Sep 14, 2017)

Lawsuit if did. This site would be down in minutes.


----------



## Uberk5487 (Apr 4, 2017)

UBERPROcolorado said:


> That is an odd statement. I do not drink or smoke weed. I spent 30+ years as a driver trainer for a personal protection company, before I retired.
> 
> I think you may have anger issues that could be a threat to the safety of riders. I would strongly suggest you stop posting such provocative statements or you may end up being deactivated. Both uber and Lyft watch posts in this forum very closely and have figured out how to determine who we are. Thank you.


I was telling the guy who has the audacity to complain to me about black people being racist and then told me to drive safe, that he should do the opposite...hopefully he and the millions like him will soon end their misery together....


----------



## Altima ATL (Jul 13, 2015)

UBERPROcolorado said:


> That is an odd statement. I do not drink or smoke weed. I spent 30+ years as a driver trainer for a personal protection company, before I retired.
> 
> I think you may have anger issues that could be a threat to the safety of riders. I would strongly suggest you stop posting such provocative statements or you may end up being deactivated. Both uber and Lyft watch posts in this forum very closely and have figured out how to determine who we are. Thank you.


You worked for Trojan?


----------



## thesweatersnog (Aug 29, 2017)

TNCMinWage said:


> Side topic: Hopefully you don't allow pax to drive in your car risking an open container fine?


Not at all. well... the first time it happened I let it happen. dude was already in my car with his solo cup chatting nicely waiting for his wife to come out to the car. it didn't even occur to me until we were already on the way. but i dont let it happen any more. i try to be nice about it to: "now its a sin to waste alcohol, so i'll wait if you want to finish that, but i cant have it in my car." or something like that.



TNCMinWage said:


> I only think they can find out if someone is stupid enough to post their rides on here, and then afterwards at some point makes some unsavory comments towards the respective rideshare. There may be other ways, but I don't know. I suppose if they were able to obtain email address that would work, but I don't know if UP would give those out?


I am super aware of that possibility and honestly worried about it somewhat. i used a totally different email for just that reason. but there are surely other ways if they are determined enough, which i will not make easy for them by listing here. some identification methods may not give them absolute certainty, but maybe with the right combination of metrics they could be statistically certain. on the other hand... that could be a lot of effort.


----------



## UBERPROcolorado (Jul 16, 2017)

thesweatersnog said:


> Not at all. well... the first time it happened I let it happen. dude was already in my car with his solo cup chatting nicely waiting for his wife to come out to the car. it didn't even occur to me until we were already on the way. but i dont let it happen any more. i try to be nice about it to: "now its a sin to waste alcohol, so i'll wait if you want to finish that, but i cant have it in my car." or something like that.
> 
> I am super aware of that possibility and honestly worried about it somewhat. i used a totally different email for just that reason. but there are surely other ways if they are determined enough, which i will not make easy for them by listing here. some identification methods may not give them absolute certainty, but maybe with the right combination of metrics they could be statistically certain. on the other hand... that could be a


----------



## UberCheese (Sep 3, 2017)

Hating hate is not hate. Conservative views are, without any doubt, hateful and oppressive.

We can discuss improvement of anything. But where we part, and may become mutually violent, is conservatives having the right to humiliate, steal, or murder me or mine. We will never agree to that, no matter how conservatives absurdly and sociopathically phrase it.



swingset said:


> The one tearing down St. Louis right now, I'm guessing you mean? Lots of hate right there, right now. Lots of hate when people show up to Berkeley wearing masks and carrying bike locks to stop people from hearing from a short, Jewish guy with conservative views, too.
> 
> Good talk, I'm glad we agree where the problem is.


----------



## Pawtism (Aug 22, 2017)

One persons hate speech is another persons religious beliefs. Unless they are directing it specifically at me in the form of a threat or something I treat it the same way I treat religions, I just ignore it. 

Sure I strongly disagree with some of it (especially the extremist on both sides like Antifa and Neo Nazis, I very strongly dislike both those groups), but then I strongly disagree with many religions too. In the end my job is to drive them safely from point A to B and not to agree or disagree with their positions.

As long as they aren't a threat to me personally, I just ignore the rest.


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

thesweatersnog said:


> Instead, How do you handle pax being, saying, or doing hateful/prejudicial things?


If I am not involved in the conversation, I do not say anything, If they try to involve me, I make it clear that I am not interested. If they want to press it, I offer to end the trip. If they keep up the nonsense, I tell them that I am going to permit them to take another Uber car or cab.



UBERPROcolorado said:


> "damn..how come we always get a cracker for a driver"


When someone calls me a "cracker", I point out to him that "crackers" are from Georgia and I am originally from Massachusetts.



Uberk5487 said:


> I have never heard racism from anyone but white pax....


I have heard, seen and experienced racism from all colors and ethnicities.



UberCheese said:


> Conservatives are not racists, they're sociopaths.


Why are "conservatives" necessarily racist? Is it because they do not march in lockstep with the liberals?



steveK2016 said:


> I don't care what the pax talk about unless they are directing at me.


^^^^^^^^^THIS^^^^^^^^^^^^^.....as long as they do not direct it at me or try to involve me, I say nothing. I do not like it, but when I am driving for money, I practice The Eleventh Commandment. My business is my driving, so I mind it.



UberCheese said:


> hate seems to find its way to one major party.


.............and you would assert that the other "major party" has no hate within it?



UberCheese said:


> Conservative views are, without any doubt, hateful and oppressive.


Is this the case because "conservative" views are not in lockstep with those of the liberals?


----------



## Pawtism (Aug 22, 2017)

Another Uber Driver said:


> I have heard, seen and experienced racism from all colors and ethnicities.


I can confirm this as well.

As for it being from one party or the other, I gave a great example of how both have extremists (Antifa being the extreme left and Neo Nazis being the extreme right). Both major parties have MEMBERS that some pretty bad hate issues, this just isn't the proper forum to go into them.

As part of my Pre-Law program in college I had two choices, Political Science and Philosophy. Since I figured that with a Philosophy degree I could sit around and think deep, deep thoughts about how broke I was, you can guess which way I went.  Trust me, both parties have their issues.


----------



## Pesty (Mar 1, 2017)

I learned this when I was a kid..

Stick and stones
Can break my bones
WORDS 
Will never hurt me

Learn it and live it.


----------



## Uberk5487 (Apr 4, 2017)

Pawtism said:


> I can confirm this as well.
> 
> As for it being from one party or the other, I gave a great example of how both have extremists (Antifa being the extreme left and Neo Nazis being the extreme right). Both major parties have MEMBERS that some pretty bad hate issues, this just isn't the proper forum to go into them.
> 
> As part of my Pre-Law program in college I had two choices, Political Science and Philosophy. Since I figured that with a Philosophy degree I could sit around and think deep, deep thoughts about how broke I was, you can guess which way I went.  Trust me, both parties have their issues.


Except for one small difference....one group (the nazis) has murdered millions of people



Another Uber Driver said:


> If I am not involved in the conversation, I do not say anything, If they try to involve me, I make it clear that I am not interested. If they want to press it, I offer to end the trip. If they keep up the nonsense, I tell them that I am going to permit them to take another Uber car or cab.
> 
> When someone calls me a "cracker", I point out to him that "crackers" are from Georgia and I am originally from Massachusetts.
> 
> ...


No one has ever called you a cracker....


----------



## Pawtism (Aug 22, 2017)

Uberk5487 said:


> Except for one small difference....one group (the nazis) has murdered millions of people


The Neo Nazis haven't murdered millions of people. The group they are trying to mimic did (ie, the actual "Nazis"). Now I'll admit that the Neo Nazis have killed someone, but then so have the Antifa people, so they're both bad. Extremism as a whole tends to be bad frankly.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

thesweatersnog said:


> Please keep this civil and mind the rules.
> 
> I've been at it for a little over a month now (Uber+Lyft) and aside from the single pax or two each night that wants to keep drinking their alcohol in my back seat, I've only had a couple of really bad trips. What i seem to get more often than anything else is overt and blunt racism from my passengers. I would say like ~5% of the people that get in my car and up saying or doing something racist that makes me wish i didn't pick them up. I'm not the type of ethnicity that historically receives a lot of direct racism, perhaps that's why some pax may find it appropriate talk that way to me. However I don't tolerate it at all, especially in a Pool/Line ride.
> 
> ...


I reach into my center console
And pull out my kleine cutting pliars.
And marvel at how quickly and cleanly they could SNIP a tongue right off !

They are Really there for cutting away pieces of my under engine plastic guard which is ripped to shreds by potholes of corroded streets ignored by corrupt politicians.

They are NOT there for cutting electric supply to radar cams ! Or traffic light cams.
I swear !
Squirrels ! Squirrels chew wires .
( hot wire burns buff right off with wheel grinder)( keeps blade sharp and hides evidence)
They just happen to have Insulated handles.

(P.S. i just happen to look like i would enjoy cutting tongues off.)


----------



## Pawtism (Aug 22, 2017)

tohunt4me said:


> potholes of corroded streets ignored by corrupt politicians.


He said the politicians were corrupt!!

#Offended
#Triggered
#Reported!

#Kidding  lol


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Pesty said:


> I learned this when I was a kid..
> 
> Stick and stones
> Can break my bones
> ...


Words
Can incite Mobs
With sticks & Stones.


----------



## swingset (Feb 26, 2017)

tohunt4me said:


> Words
> Can incite Mobs
> With sticks & Stones.


That's on the mob, then. What could anyone possibly say to you that would drive you to the streets to start hurting innocent people? Anything? No? Ok, then words and speakers don't have the power to compel harm or directly violate the rights of others. That's up to the reactionary idiot who goes out and starts swinging.

Did the Beatles bear any culpability because they inspired Charles Manson? Did their speech incite violence?










I despise the idea that speech is justification for violent reaction or coercion because you think it's dangerous. If you don't see the potential abuse of that concept, perhaps you're the dangerous one.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

swingset said:


> That's on the mob, then. What could anyone possibly say to you that would drive you to the streets to start hurting innocent people? Anything? No? Ok, then words and speakers don't have the power to compel harm or directly violate the rights of others. That's up to the reactionary idiot who goes out and starts swinging.
> 
> Did the Beatles bear any culpability because they inspired Charles Manson? Did their speech incite violence?
> 
> ...


History.
Hitler was a Great Orator.
History
Proves my point.
Effortlessly.



swingset said:


> That's on the mob, then. What could anyone possibly say to you that would drive you to the streets to start hurting innocent people? Anything? No? Ok, then words and speakers don't have the power to compel harm or directly violate the rights of others. That's up to the reactionary idiot who goes out and starts swinging.
> 
> Did the Beatles bear any culpability because they inspired Charles Manson? Did their speech incite violence?
> 
> ...


I support free speach.
And opposing views.
And believe POLITICAL CORRECT MOVEMENT IS FASCIST FREE SPEECH REPRESSION.


----------



## swingset (Feb 26, 2017)

tohunt4me said:


> History.
> Hitler was a Great Orator.
> History
> Proves my point.
> Effortlessly.


Actually, that doesn't even present a counter point. Hitler influenced people. That's not his crimes, his crime was instituting national polices which (by his direction) harmed others, waged illegal wars, committed genocide). He wasn't accused of war crimes for Mein Kampf, or for being a great orator, he was accused and Nazi's were prosecuted for carrying out those actions.

You are actually bolstering my argument with a clear demonstration of actions verses words.

So, let's ask this again because you seem kind of stubborn to address it. If you were around in 1937 and Hitler was giving a speech in your town, would you sign up and fight for the Wermacht because he was persuasive? No? Ok then, speech is speech, actions are actions. Crimes have victims. Speech does not create victims, actions do.

Now, define "hate", in a consistent way that will not create innocent victims when their speech is prosecuted. Can't be done, and that's why the word "hate" is not part of the 1st Amendment, and the USSC has consistently affirmed that supposed hate speech cannot be prosecuted or codified.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

swingset said:


> Actually, that doesn't even present a counter point. Hitler influenced people. That's not his crimes, his crime was instituting national polices which (by his direction) harmed others, waged illegal wars, committed genocide). He wasn't accused of war crimes for Mein Kampf, or for being a great orator, he was accused and Nazi's were prosecuted for carrying out those actions.
> 
> You are actually bolstering my argument with a clear demonstration of actions verses words.
> 
> ...


I have worked with people who have photos of " Grandpa" in S.S. Uniforms.
Bayer aspirin produced poison gas.
IBM counted Holocost camp guests.

To them, it was the thing to do at the time.

The Power and Momentum was gained through speech.



swingset said:


> Actually, that doesn't even present a counter point. Hitler influenced people. That's not his crimes, his crime was instituting national polices which (by his direction) harmed others, waged illegal wars, committed genocide). He wasn't accused of war crimes for Mein Kampf, or for being a great orator, he was accused and Nazi's were prosecuted for carrying out those actions.
> 
> You are actually bolstering my argument with a clear demonstration of actions verses words.
> 
> ...


His crimes were enabled by swaying of Public Sentiment Directly Created From speech.

One may ask
How was Segregation Legal and considered Moral in the United States up until the 1960's.

Ask yourself 
How do IDEAS become LAW ?


----------



## swingset (Feb 26, 2017)

Ok, so your rebuttal is just to make the same clumsy, stupid point all over again.

Ask yourself, why am I incapable of debate and instead just repeat myself over and over again? Am I afraid of conceptualizing an argument that challenges my bias? Will it crumble my psyche if I consider that saying something ugly isn't a violation of someone's rights, and that you don't need freedom of speech to say agreeable nice things. It MUST be used to protect the very worst, dangerous speech?

Ask yourself those things. Keep doing that until you talk yourself out of answering me with a really stupid post that's the exact same thing you've said 3 times in a row.


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

Uberk5487 said:


> No one has ever called you a cracker....


...............and you know this _*how*_?



Pawtism said:


> He said the politicians were corrupt!!
> 
> #Offended
> #Triggered
> ...


You *should* report him for being redundant.


----------



## Uberk5487 (Apr 4, 2017)

Another Uber Driver said:


> ...............and you know this _*how*_?
> ...
> 
> You *should* report him for being redundant.


Because I have been black all my life and been around blacks all my life and have never heard anyone use that word against white people, so you go by your gut feeling and commonsense.....I can't think of many situations where a black person would call a white person that.....please share with us the many times you have been minding your business and a black person walked up and called you a cracker.


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

Uberk5487 said:


> ...please share with us the many times you have been minding your business and a black person walked up and called you a cracker.


Who told you that it happened that way? Who told you that I was just minding my business when out of nowhere, this black person just walked up to me for no apparent reason and called me a cracker? Who told you that it went down in that fashion? Please let me know who it was....or, actually, you do not even need to do that. As you m ight be aware, every third person in The Capital of Your Nation is a lawyer, so I know a number of them. I can refer you to one so that you can sue whoever it was that told you all that. Whoever told you that told you a lie.


----------



## Pawtism (Aug 22, 2017)

http://www.cnn.com/2013/07/01/us/zimmerman-trial-cracker/index.html

Hey, you asked...


----------



## WeDreams (Sep 14, 2017)

I always heard you should be a fly on the wall. Hahahaha time for the topic to be close.


----------



## Pawtism (Aug 22, 2017)

BTW, while I don't have a video, I can confirm that I have been called "cracker" literally for just walking down the street in a certain neighborhood. The irony for me is that while I do look mostly white, I'm half white and half hispanic.



WettDreams said:


> I always heard you should be a fly on the wall. Hahahaha time for the topic to be close.


Seconded...


----------



## Just Another Uber Drive (Jul 15, 2015)

So Trump would be a Ritz Cracker?



Because he's rich and orange.


----------



## Pawtism (Aug 22, 2017)

He would trump all other crackers


----------



## Uberk5487 (Apr 4, 2017)

Pawtism said:


> BTW, while I don't have a video, I can confirm that I have been called "cracker" literally for just walking down the street in a certain neighborhood. The irony for me is that while I do look mostly white, I'm half white and half hispanic.
> 
> Seconded...


Nope!!!



Pawtism said:


> BTW, while I don't have a video, I can confirm that I have been called "cracker" literally for just walking down the street in a certain neighborhood. The irony for me is that while I do look mostly white, I'm half white and half hispanic.
> 
> Seconded...


Every black neighborhood across America have that one white boy some have a few white boys who are treated just as good if not better than all the other blacks...and none of them can say blacks called them cracker everyday....the white boy that grew up in my neighborhood was never seen as white he was just Jesse....he got in a fight or two just like the rest of us.....but we never treated him different and we had his back just like he had ours....btw he said the n word (with an (a) of course) just as much as we did....now that I think about it I don't think Jesse had a clue that he was white.....lol


----------



## WeDreams (Sep 14, 2017)

Sounded like a nursery rhyme


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Just Another Uber Drive said:


> So Trump would be a Ritz Cracker?
> 
> Because he's rich and orange.


MAKE AMERICA GREAT AGAIN !

RESOLVED !


----------



## Pawtism (Aug 22, 2017)

Uberk5487 said:


> Nope!!!
> 
> Every black neighborhood across America have that one white boy some have a few white boys who are treated just as good if not better than all the other blacks...and none of them can say blacks called them cracker everyday....the white boy that grew up in my neighborhood was never seen as white he was just Jesse....he got in a fight or two just like the rest of us.....but we never treated him different and we had his back just like he had ours....btw he said the n word (with an (a) of course) just as much as we did....now that I think about it I don't think Jesse had a clue that he was white.....lol


Ok, what does that have to do with me? I don't live in that neighborhood, I just happen to think that a restaurant there has the best chicken and waffles in town. It doesn't change the fact that it happened, maybe he was trying to get a rise out of me to see if I'd use the N word back or something? You'd have to ask him what was going through his head, I just ignored him.

Are you under the illusion that only white people can be racist? I've seen things I don't even understand involving race. For example I saw a hispanic guy go completely bat shit crazy because an asian gal blew him a kiss. Most guys would be flattered but this guy went nuts calling her a... g word I'm not comfortable saying. I mean I get the whole black/white dispute (most people have gotten over it, but some insist on continuing the issues), but I'm not even aware of a hispanic/asian dispute. People choose to be racist because they're irrational, so expecting reason from them is an exercise in futility.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

UberCheese said:


> Its just a way to blunt moving forward.
> 
> First it was blacks are not human, so poor treatment is warranted. Then conservatives moved to blacks are less evolved less intelligent humanoids, so poor treatment is warranted. Then, racism IMMEDIATELY disappeared, so the poor treatment that blacks were receiving didnt exist. Now, the new lie is that conservatives are the actual victims.
> 
> ...


Nothing DEFEATS RACISM LIKE A GOOD OLD
" US & THEM" ATTITUDE.

KEEP UP THE GOOD WORK !

An old black man once told me
" Every time you Point the Finger.
You have 3 more Pointing Right Back at You".

Humming " Right in Two"- Tool

You Fight because Globalist Bankers Will you to Fight.

Follow the Creator
Not the MANIPULATOR.



Another Uber Driver said:


> ...............and you know this _*how*_?
> 
> You *should* report him for being redundant.


Truth is Redundant.

I may cut and polish a diamond.

I can not mold it into a Disney Animation.



swingset said:


> Actually, that doesn't even present a counter point. Hitler influenced people. That's not his crimes, his crime was instituting national polices which (by his direction) harmed others, waged illegal wars, committed genocide). He wasn't accused of war crimes for Mein Kampf, or for being a great orator, he was accused and Nazi's were prosecuted for carrying out those actions.
> 
> You are actually bolstering my argument with a clear demonstration of actions verses words.
> 
> ...


I am pondering why you assume i am arguing.

Man
The ONLY creature who must Pay to Live.

The Earth a Gift.

Now
Proclaimers of " Ownership" Rule you.

FREE WILL.

Be careful of assigning it.

The Only Power held over You
Is the Power You Give.


----------



## Trafficat (Dec 19, 2016)

I'd rate them down... except then they'd retaliate rate me down. So I ignore it.



dirtylee said:


> Report them. Uber will ban pax for shit like that.


Then they will be Lyft pax!


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Consider this
The entire world wakes up tommorrow
Decides " money" will no longer be honored.

What will it be worth then ?

What is money ?

Simply a marker of your Time.

Your Time is sold.

Then the time of many is accumulated by Few.

So the Few live many lives in their Time.

Value your Time enough to be wary of who you barter with.

Consider the view from atop the pyramid.


----------



## Uberk5487 (Apr 4, 2017)

tohunt4me said:


> Nothing DEFEATS RACISM LIKE A GOOD OLD
> " US & THEM" ATTITUDE.
> 
> KEEP UP THE GOOD WORK !
> ...


I don't like them and us...but the hard truth is that trump has embolden the ones who spat on blacks doing the civil right....he has told them their kids and their grandkids to be proud of what you did and how you feel....and the alt right told them to get out there and make blacks and Mexicans so uncomfortable that they'll go running for the border to get out of here....and I see them answering the call....when I have pax lie on me to uber, report the most trivial crap, and give me undeserved one stars.....I'm dealing with two parents with failing health and at the same time these fired up Nazi minded white supremacist do all they can to give me hell day end and day out.....all I can do is pray for God to even the score on these evil hearted devils......


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Uberk5487 said:


> I don't like them and us...but the hard truth is that trump has embolden the ones who spat blacks doing the civil right....he has told them their kids and their grandkids to be proud of what you did and how you feel....and the alt right told them to get out there and make blacks and Mexicans so uncomfortable that they'll go running for the border to get out of here....and I see them answering the call....when I have pax lie on me to uber, report the most trivial crap, and give me undeserved one stars.....I'm dealing with two parents with failing health and at the same time these fired up Nazi minded white supremacist do all they can to give me hell day end and day out.....all I can do is pray for God to even the score on these evil hearted devils......


So.
Yes. There are Fascists hanging from the Rafters of the Right Wing.
Just as
There are Communists hanging from the Rafters of The Left Wing.
This is Nothing New.

Why are streets shut down and workers impeded ?

Why are the Few Controlling the Many ?

Who is running this board game ?

Who OWNS the Press ?


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

thesweatersnog said:


> Please keep this civil and mind the rules.
> 
> I've been at it for a little over a month now (Uber+Lyft) and aside from the single pax or two each night that wants to keep drinking their alcohol in my back seat, I've only had a couple of really bad trips. What i seem to get more often than anything else is overt and blunt racism from my passengers. I would say like ~5% of the people that get in my car and up saying or doing something racist that makes me wish i didn't pick them up. I'm not the type of ethnicity that historically receives a lot of direct racism, perhaps that's why some pax may find it appropriate talk that way to me. However I don't tolerate it at all, especially in a Pool/Line ride.
> 
> ...


I would think you'd encourage it in pool rides. Make the pax reconsider sharing their trip.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Which is better

Equality for All?

Or

The Ability of All to strive for Achievement as the Best of Their Abilities Allow ?

Should we have Global Socialism ?

Or Borders and Containers to hold excess while others may have None ?



Uberk5487 said:


> I don't like them and us...but the hard truth is that trump has embolden the ones who spat blacks doing the civil right....he has told them their kids and their grandkids to be proud of what you did and how you feel....and the alt right told them to get out there and make blacks and Mexicans so uncomfortable that they'll go running for the border to get out of here....and I see them answering the call....when I have pax lie on me to uber, report the most trivial crap, and give me undeserved one stars.....I'm dealing with two parents with failing health and at the same time these fired up Nazi minded white supremacist do all they can to give me hell day end and day out.....all I can do is pray for God to even the score on these evil hearted devils......


The village raises the child.

Be a bigger part of the village.

Turning one to the light

May multiply.
If only
If just 1

It is far better than none.

Instead of praying for the Negative.
Pray that the blind may see.
Before it is too late.


----------



## Uberk5487 (Apr 4, 2017)

tohunt4me said:


> So.
> Yes. There are Fascists hanging from the Rafters of the Right Wing.
> Just as
> There are Communists hanging from the Rafters of The Left Wing.
> ...


The same ones that owns uber....and the federal reserve....


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Since we are on this topic . . .
This is a current event.
So i will drag it out and leave it here for all to consider.

It seems that some can not be helped.
Dylann Roof.
23 years old.
His victims invited him in and welcomed him to pray. They did not judge or question him.
He sat with his victims for an Hour !

Every chance in the world was given him.
To change his path.

Now , appealing his Death Sentence.
He fires his lawyers.
Because 1 is Jewish, and 1 is Indian.

Still, he has not changed.



Uberk5487 said:


> The same ones that owns uber....and the federal reserve....


Ownership and manipulation and Control of Uber is fluid and changing even as we speak . . . .
Uber has become a method now.
It monitors working habits.
Social habits.
Even eating habits now.
It grows data gathering roots into cellphones and bank accounts.
It tracks drivers & passengers.

It has become a " mind reading" tool.
Complete with Facial Recognition software fine tuning . . .
Big Brother inches ever closer to permeating our skulls.


----------



## Uberk5487 (Apr 4, 2017)

tohunt4me said:


> Since we are on this topic . . .
> This is a current event.
> So i will drag it out and leave it here for all to consider.
> 
> ...


Little Dylan need to get over himself.....my question is this....when Dylan did that the kkk headquarter in NC put out a message that Dylan was there "little soldier" and more white kids need to follow his lead.....now isn't that the equivalent of isis claiming responsibility for a terror attack, isn't that conspiracy?


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

One day. Not far away.
The street cameras will have high enough resolution
To monitor where you look.
The Facial recognition will identify you on sight.
The computers will be advanced enough to discern where you are looking and your expression.
The subscribers will present to you whatever you are looking at.
All at the same speed your mind decides you want it.

Thereby

Robbing you of Free Will.



Uberk5487 said:


> Little Dylan need to get over himself.....my question is this....when Dylan did that the kkk headquarter in NC put out a message that Dylan was there "little soldier" and more white kids need to follow his lead.....now isn't that the equivalent of isis claiming responsibility for a terror attack, isn't that conspiracy?


Did they ? If so
Yes.

Every bit as much as ISIS claiming a Bombing.
Same thing.


----------



## Adieu (Feb 21, 2016)

swingset said:


> we're in the most egalitarian culture the world has ever known, but you and others like you insist on finding injustice everywhere, and white-knighting about it like stuck pigs. Go rip down a statue or something.
> 
> You're angry, probably at your dad, and the world must pay. I get it.
> 
> Don't drag my kids into it. I treat everyone like an individual, and that's what my kids learned. I detest identity politics.....liberals wallow in balkanization, which creates division and resentment. I'm better than that.


The SOVIET UNION (CCCP) was the most egalitarian soviety the world has ever known

America (USA) is a racist prejudiced mess of tribalist self segregation by class color background profession socieconomics etc


----------



## swingset (Feb 26, 2017)

Adieu said:


> The SOVIET UNION (CCCP) was the most egalitarian soviety the world has ever known
> 
> America (USA) is a racist prejudiced mess of tribalist self segregation by class color background profession socieconomics etc


I can't laugh harder at your statement. First, I said culture, not society, but even then the CCCP was a totalitarian communist regime. NO ONE had equal protection under the law. No. One. So, whatever window dressing about equality you think they put on things, looking at the wrong person could put you in a gulag or executed. And, they expelled or murdered off pretty much everyone over 100 years who didn't fit their idealistic Utopia.

We had a black president, still thought very highly of. We have women, people of every conceivable origin in every seat of power in this nation, from our highest courts to our military. We're currently codifying people into equal protection (LGBTQ) who just a generation ago were subjugated in almost every nation on the planet.

You see all of this tribalism and hate, but most of it is revolting against a condition that is imaginary. Charlottesville is an extreme anomoly. The US is the most advanced social construct in the history of the human race. There's never been a nation, ever, that protected the individual to the degree we have. Never.

You need to read and travel more, and speak less.


----------



## Adieu (Feb 21, 2016)

swingset said:


> I can't laugh harder at your statement. First, I said culture, not society, but even then the CCCP was a totalitarian communist regime. NO ONE had equal protection under the law. No. One. So, whatever window dressing about equality you think they put on things, looking at the wrong person could put you in a gulag or executed. And, they expelled or murdered off pretty much everyone over 100 years who didn't fit their idealistic Utopia.
> 
> We had a black president, still thought very highly of. We have women, people of every conceivable origin in every seat of power in this nation, from our highest courts to our military. We're currently codifying people into equal protection (LGBTQ) who just a generation ago were subjugated in almost every nation on the planet.
> 
> ...


Soviet Union had Stalin and Khruschev... ETHNIC MINORITIES.

Yup that big scary "Russian communist" boot was worn by an GEORGIAN SEMINARY WASHOUT (thats priest school dropout and not what you thought)....and the man was a fluke and the Soviet system washed its hands of him

Btw... womens rights, thats seriously funny..

My soviet great grandma was a decorated senior officer, with a doctorate (that she got in the 1920s) and command experience. Both my soviet grandmas were college professors, one a junior officer reservist and with a doctorate and worked in serious hardcore places, the other just a masters and only taught community college type stuff.... one of em was an ethnic minority and an orphan, the other a wide eyed country girl nobody. Womens rights lolololol, soviet union had better womens rights and opportunities in the 1940s than America has today

PS Charlottesville is a sweet lil town and far faaaar nicer than 95% of the rest of the country. I guarantee it.


----------



## Uberk5487 (Apr 4, 2017)

tohunt4me said:


> One day. Not far away.
> The street cameras will have high enough resolution
> To monitor where you look.
> The Facial recognition will identify you on sight.
> ...


I


swingset said:


> I can't laugh harder at your statement. First, I said culture, not society, but even then the CCCP was a totalitarian communist regime. NO ONE had equal protection under the law. No. One. So, whatever window dressing about equality you think they put on things, looking at the wrong person could put you in a gulag or executed. And, they expelled or murdered off pretty much everyone over 100 years who didn't fit their idealistic Utopia.
> 
> We had a black president, still thought very highly of. We have women, people of every conceivable origin in every seat of power in this nation, from our highest courts to our military. We're currently codifying people into equal protection (LGBTQ) who just a generation ago were subjugated in almost every nation on the planet.
> 
> ...


I say one of America's biggest mistakes is not uprooting the people who enslaved and terrorized other people for over 300 years...the American holocaust has lasted 300 years and the ones who committed it or were complacent to it received no punishment...they still vote hold office teach school work in banks do the hiring at companies.....we should have done like Germany did the Nazis.....killem or kickem out....



Adieu said:


> Soviet Union had Stalin and Khruschev... ETHNIC MINORITIES
> 
> My soviet great grandma was a decorated officer with a doctorate.
> 
> PS Charlottesville is a sweet lil town and far faaaar nicer than 95% of the rest of the country. I guarantee it.


A lot of sons of the confederate up that way.....white supremist in these little towns treat only each other nice...and think that equals that their nice people.....some of these places would give a perfectly nice black family hell just for trying to live there.....


----------



## Adieu (Feb 21, 2016)

Uberk5487 said:


> I
> 
> I say one of America's biggest mistakes is not uprooting the people who enslaved and terrorized other people for over 300 years...the American holocaust has lasted 300 years and the ones who committed it or were complacent to it received no punishment...they still vote hold office teach school work in banks do the hiring at companies.....we should have done like Germany did the Nazis.....killem or kickem out....
> 
> A lot of sons of the confederate up that way.....white supremist in these little towns treat only each other nice...and think that equals that their nice people.....some of these places would give a perfectly nice black family hell just for trying to live there.....


Dunno, a nice black family gave me directions to an all you can eat steakhouse last time i was there...

Plenty of pudgy people of all races stuffing their faces inside.

I think i didnt stop for food until memphis afterwards....


----------



## Uberk5487 (Apr 4, 2017)

Adieu said:


> Dunno, a nice black family gave me directions to an all you can eat steakhouse last time i was there...
> 
> Plenty of pudgy people of all races stuffing their faces inside.
> 
> I think i didnt stop for food until memphis afterwards....


Not specifically there...but its places in the mountains that are known as so peaceful, and the people are so kind...but the town unofficial motto is ******** don't let the sunset while you're here....it's a lot places like that in America...I think they are called sunset towns...


----------



## Adieu (Feb 21, 2016)

Uberk5487 said:


> Not specifically there...but its places in the mountains that are known as so peaceful, and the people are so kind...but the town unofficial motto is ******** don't let the sunset while you're here....it's a lot places like that in America...I think they are called sunset towns...


...sunset blvd los angeles?


----------



## corniilius (Jan 27, 2017)

They will be in my vehicle for about 15 minutes on average. That is not enough time to extract someones head from their rectum, no matter how strongly I feel that their momma should have swallowed them.


----------



## Uberk5487 (Apr 4, 2017)

Adieu said:


> ...sunset blvd los angeles?


"Some communities placed at their borders signs with statements similar to the one posted in Hawthorne, California, in the 1930s, which read: "******, Don't Let The Sun Set On YOU In Hawthorne".[3] James W. Loewen, the Washington, D.C.-based author, told _The Washington Post_ in 2006 he found reports of thousands of such places, and sometimes, the sign makers tried to get clever. Some came in a series, like the old Burma-Shavesigns, saying: " . . . If You Can Read . . . You'd Better Run . . . If You Can't Read . . . You'd Better Run Anyway."[4]


----------



## Trafficat (Dec 19, 2016)

Based on your tables Nat I make mid 1980's rates, not 1960's rates.


----------



## Tihstae (Jan 31, 2017)

Pawtism said:


> Are you under the illusion that only white people can be racist?


He is under the impression that this mythical neighborhood that he grew up in represents every black neighborhood in the world. His experiences are all that is truth and that they are proof that what anyone else experiences is a lie. I saw a coin flip that was heads three times in a row therefore all coin flips will be heads. If anyone says a flip came up tails. They are lying. There, I used the same logic this troll is using.

As to the original question of this thread. I don't care what my pax say as long as they aren't attacking me. I'm surprised anyone cares what a pax says. I try my best to ignore them whether they are calling me names or asking how I like Uber. I do my best to say as little as possible while still being polite.


----------



## Uberk5487 (Apr 4, 2017)

Tihstae said:


> He is under the impression that this mythical neighborhood that he grew up in represents every black neighborhood in the world. His experiences are all that is truth and that they are proof that what anyone else experiences is a lie. I saw a coin flip that was heads three times in a row therefore all coin flips will be heads. If anyone says a flip came up tails. They are lying. There, I used the same logic this troll is using.
> 
> As to the original question of this thread. I don't care what my pax say as long as they aren't attacking me. I'm surprised anyone cares what a pax says. I try my best to ignore them whether they are calling me names or asking how I like Uber. I do my best to say as little as possible while still being polite.


Lol....you people are some real pieces of work....


----------



## Tihstae (Jan 31, 2017)

Uberk5487 said:


> Lol....you people are some real pieces of work....


The ex-wives agree . . .


----------



## empresstabitha (Aug 25, 2016)

swingset said:


> It gives you a lot of power to virtue signal on them, doesn't it? Feels good. Righteous even. HOW DARE THEY!
> 
> Seriously, I hear stuff I don't like every single time I drive. Some of it's ugly, crass, or prejudiced. Not my circus, not my monkeys. I only care how they treat me. If they have ugly opinions about people, I refuse to let that affect me emotionally and police them.
> 
> Maybe you should find a different job where you don't have to tell people how to talk or think. You seemed to have found yourself one that puts you in direct conflict with people, and that's probably not good for you, long term.


These people are in his car. He does not have to agree with them or tolerate it. If soneone was talking about raping a child jokingly would tolerate it. If you would tgat shows a lot more about you than anyone else.



Yulli Yung said:


> I am oh so sick of hearing and reading crap like this. I have been driving for six months with over 2000 trips and have never had any such experience with racial issues so stop with the race baiting.


And. You're not everyone. It hasn't happened to me so it nevet happens is such a stupid argument



swingset said:


> Yes, the black man is held so down in this country....being elected president, sitting on the boards of fortune 500 companies, on the US Supreme Court, it's a travesty. Racism, racism everywhere!!!!
> 
> Oh, and America is so inherently racist that Asians and Indian people have surpassed whites in almost every social metric.
> 
> ...


Do you know how hard it was for Obama to be president. Tge standards he had tp uphold vs the standards someone like Trump did. It's not that y can't be in those positions it's that they have to work 5 times harder and meet unrealistic exprctations to get there. And even then they will be judged based on their race.


----------



## Spotscat (May 8, 2017)

UberLaLa said:


> Living in the South and don't hear any race baiting or bad talk about others based on race, at all.





MadTownUberD said:


> That's my experience in the South. People are comfortable with race and friendly towards each other.


I spent 21 years lIving in Jackson, Mississippi until I moved here in the summer of 2016.

I was working as a route driver for Coca-Cola and one day when I made a delivery I saw this poster hanging on the managers office wall --









I asked him why he had this, and I'm not going to repeat his reply, other than to say it was one of the most vile, disgusting, hate-filled, racist comments it has ever been my sorry experience to hear.

Racism still exists in the South. It isn't as visible as before, but it's still there.


----------



## Pawtism (Aug 22, 2017)

Truthfully it exists everywhere, it's not even a US invention, it exists in many other countries as well. It's unfortunate, but it's also reality. 

All we can really do about it is try to educate those who are willing to learn, voice the truth, and ignore those who refuse to see reason. 

Hate begets hate, and if we "hate" them, we fall into the same trap as them. I used to make a joke about the extremist who go on the warpath about "intolerance". 

"So what you're saying is that you don't tolerate intolerance?" Sadly most were so closed minded they didn't even see the irony there, but that's basically the truth of it. If you won't tolerate intolerance then you truly hate yourself.


----------



## UberLaLa (Sep 6, 2015)

UberLaLa said:


> Living in the South and don't hear any race baiting or bad talk about others based on race, at all.


Okay _Ya'all..._since NOBODY got my 'Living in the South' joke...

*SOUTHern California....*


----------



## swingset (Feb 26, 2017)

empresstabitha said:


> These people are in his car. He does not have to agree with them or tolerate it. If soneone was talking about raping a child jokingly would tolerate it. If you would tgat shows a lot more about you than anyone else.
> 
> Do you know how hard it was for Obama to be president. Tge standards he had tp uphold vs the standards someone like Trump did. It's not that y can't be in those positions it's that they have to work 5 times harder and meet unrealistic exprctations to get there. And even then they will be judged based on their race.


On your first point, that's a ludicrious comparison. Racist views are ugly (no matter who they come from, I've heard them from all races in my life), but they're not criminal aggression against another person like raping a child, one is not my business, the other is. Sorry if you can't figure out the difference. Racism, spoken or believed, does not create a victim until you act on it.

On your second point, Obama was a junior senator of little note, mostly famous for voting "present". He did almost nothing to earn his fame as a politician or a leader, except being a community agitator. Yet, based on his charisma and people's desire to have a black president, he was elected as an almost complete rank amateur. Few presidents before him in our entire history had less executive experience.

So, his blackness could easily, and rightly be argued, to be what propelled him instead of holding him back.

You're literally wrong about everything you say, and your grammar is appalling.


----------



## Lissetti (Dec 20, 2016)

I live in an immigration hot state, any racial comments made by my pax were made to me because they thought I was Mexican and either illegal or was related to one. I got tired of cussing them out in my best Bronx accent ( even though I'm from Brooklyn) and throwing them out of my car so I hung a little Italy boot decal from my rear view mirror and I stuck the numbers 1863 across the front of the decal. ( When my family came to America.) Now when pax get in my car they leave me alone, and their whole demeanor towards me has changed. " Your Italian?!! Right on!! That's a cool race to be!!" 

When are people going to learn there's no "set" way an ethnicity is supposed to look?

This girl, singer Alessia Cara is 100% Italian!








I bet in all of the immigration hot states she would have called **** all day! ( racial slur for Mexican.)

People will not change, not in my lifetime or the next generation's.... But I have a job to do and bills to pay so.....
Whatever...... people leave me alone now with my decal, I got my own personal s*** to deal with being a full time college student, dealing with financial aid, driving a lease car, and a really high electrical bill from this summer's heat wave. I don't need someone else's drama piled on top of it.


----------



## empresstabitha (Aug 25, 2016)

swingset said:


> On your first point, that's a ludicrious comparison. Racist views are ugly (no matter who they come from, I've heard them from all races in my life), but they're not criminal aggression against another person like raping a child, one is not my business, the other is. Sorry if you can't figure out the difference. Racism, spoken or believed, does not create a victim until you act on it.
> 
> On your second point, Obama was a junior senator of little note, mostly famous for voting "present". He did almost nothing to earn his fame as a politician or a leader, except being a community agitator. Yet, based on his charisma and people's desire to have a black president, he was elected as an almost complete rank amateur. Few presidents before him in our entire history had less executive experience.
> 
> ...


So someone saying all black people should be killed or are nothing but animals and don't deserve human rates; that's not aggressive? Racist comments can be a lot of things. A firefighter said saving 1 dog is more important than saving 1 million black people, and this is something you need to trust with your life. Saying, someone, is less than makes you believe you have better or more rights than they do. That's why when they kill black children they get away with it.

Actually, Obama was elected because the other choices weren't that great on the Republican side and people still hate women more than men. Consider the choices after Bush ****ed up the last 8 years, yet he proved himself in the last 4 years and they still said he wasn't American. And what has Trump done except bankrupt every business he's had, racial profile potential residents of his buildings, grab women by the *****, etc. He's a criminal who has ties to Russian mafia, and a sexual assaulter, yet he's president. He has no political experience, doesn't even understand the constitution of America and is exceedingly unintelligent.


----------



## Uberk5487 (Apr 4, 2017)

Lissetti said:


> I live in an immigration hot state, any racial comments made by my pax were made to me because they thought I was Mexican and either illegal or was related to one. I got tired of cussing them out in my best Bronx accent ( even though I'm from Brooklyn) and throwing them out of my car so I hung a little Italy boot decal from my rear view mirror and I stuck the numbers 1863 across the front of the decal. ( When my family came to America.) Now when pax get in my car they leave me alone, and their whole demeanor towards me has changed. " Your Italian?!! Right on!! That's a cool race to be!!"
> 
> When are people going to learn there's no "set" way an ethnicity is supposed to look?
> 
> ...


At the end of the day exactly 59% of white America really really suck.....


----------



## Trafficat (Dec 19, 2016)

empresstabitha said:


> And what has Trump done except bankrupt every business he's had, racial profile potential residents of his buildings, grab women by the *****, etc. He's a criminal who has ties to Russian mafia, and a sexual assaulter, yet he's president. He has no political experience, doesn't even understand the constitution of America and is exceedingly unintelligent.


I don't think there has been a president that understood the constitution since the 19th century... except maybe Cool Cal.


----------



## Pawtism (Aug 22, 2017)

Uberk5487 said:


> At the end of the day exactly 59% of white America really really suck.....


Exactly 187.23% of all statistics are made up.


----------



## WeDreams (Sep 14, 2017)

I can’t believe you can name your account toad


----------



## Antiputin (Sep 21, 2017)

Just received this message from rider with name David.
Reported to Lyft but no response from them. 
Any other ideas, guys?


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Pawtism said:


> Truthfully it exists everywhere, it's not even a US invention, it exists in many other countries as well. It's unfortunate, but it's also reality.
> 
> All we can really do about it is try to educate those who are willing to learn, voice the truth, and ignore those who refuse to see reason.
> 
> ...


That is so true.
Not just a " saying".
Hate really DOES create Hate.



empresstabitha said:


> So someone saying all black people should be killed or are nothing but animals and don't deserve human rates; that's not aggressive? Racist comments can be a lot of things. A firefighter said saving 1 dog is more important than saving 1 million black people, and this is something you need to trust with your life. Saying, someone, is less than makes you believe you have better or more rights than they do. That's why when they kill black children they get away with it.
> 
> Actually, Obama was elected because the other choices weren't that great on the Republican side and people still hate women more than men. Consider the choices after Bush &%[email protected]!*ed up the last 8 years, yet he proved himself in the last 4 years and they still said he wasn't American. And what has Trump done except bankrupt every business he's had, racial profile potential residents of his buildings, grab women by the *****, etc. He's a criminal who has ties to Russian mafia, and a sexual assaulter, yet he's president. He has no political experience, doesn't even understand the constitution of America and is exceedingly unintelligent.


Do not speak badly of the Bratva.
They may be one of your bosses.
Many investors . . . .


----------



## Cocobird (Dec 9, 2015)

WettDreams said:


> Deep in the south you would be hung for calling a white person a cracker. I would just ingnore it.


What are you talking about?


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

UberLaLa said:


> Okay _Ya'all..._since NOBODY got my 'Living in the South' joke...
> 
> *SOUTHern California....*


Bakersfield ?



Cocobird said:


> What are you talking about?


They think they are deep in the south.
I am 36 miles from the gulf.
Nothing further south but alligators and mosquitos.


----------



## Cocobird (Dec 9, 2015)

dirtylee said:


> Report them. Uber will ban pax for shit like that.


Great idea, let's get every pax banned who offends us...


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Cocobird said:


> What are you talking about?


I dont want to hear any uncle cracker jokes either . .. .


----------



## Cocobird (Dec 9, 2015)

tohunt4me said:


> Bakersfield ?
> 
> They think they are deep in the south.
> I am 36 miles from the gulf.
> Nothing further south but alligators and mosquitos.


You can always tell when somebody's furthest trip to the south came from the television. Once I had some Pax from San Francisco in my car talking about all the Oak trees, so I suggested they go to Oak Alley. When I said plantation, the white girl slapped the black guys arm.. I just looked at him like, "is that the way you let them treat you?"


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Cocobird said:


> You can always tell when somebody's furthest trip to the south came from the television. Once I had some Pax from San Francisco in my car talking about all the Oak trees, so I suggested they go to Oak Alley. When I said plantation, the white girl slapped the black guys arm.. I just looked at him like, "is that the way you let them treat you?"


Shhhh . . . . someone will demand the Plantations be removed.

Then what will we show the tourists ?


----------



## Cocobird (Dec 9, 2015)

UberCheese said:


> Its just a way to blunt moving forward.
> 
> First it was blacks are not human, so poor treatment is warranted. Then conservatives moved to blacks are less evolved less intelligent humanoids, so poor treatment is warranted. Then, racism IMMEDIATELY disappeared, so the poor treatment that blacks were receiving didnt exist. Now, the new lie is that conservatives are the actual victims.
> 
> ...


Actually let's be honest, the Democrats are being super racist now. They are arguing against racism by saying "minorities are inferior", and white people think we need them to lead the charge. It's extremely insulting and no, I don't need your sympathy, all I ask for is to be treated equally and fairly.


----------



## UberCheese (Sep 3, 2017)

Cocobird said:


> Actually let's be honest, the Democrats are being super racist now. They are arguing against racism by saying "minorities are inferior", and white people think we need them to lead the charge. It's extremely insulting and no, I don't need your sympathy, all I ask for is to be treated equally and fairly.


Separation is the only answer. We will never be treated fairly.


----------



## Cynergie (Apr 10, 2017)

Tr4vis Ka1anick said:


> Stupid people run their mouths when drunk.
> Unless it is over the top, who really cares?
> 
> Here is a special example:
> ...


Your stereotyping is sub par. I'm truly disappointed in you for posting that race baiting video.

Why didn't you post one like this which clearly promotes the same concept with different proponents i.e. protected serfs of the DNC Plantation? Hypocrite.


----------



## empresstabitha (Aug 25, 2016)

Trafficat said:


> I don't think there has been a president that understood the constitution since the 19th century... except maybe Cool Cal.


Obama taught courses in constitutional law.


----------



## Snowtop (Nov 11, 2014)

empresstabitha said:


> Obama taught courses in constitutional law.


That was after the Warren court decided to rewrite it.


----------



## Certain Judgment (Dec 2, 2016)

This whole thread was created by crybullies.

I was raised in the extremely diverse Washington DC suburbs, and went to grade school with kids of just about every ethnicity under the sun. I was raised to see people in a colorblind manner and to not hate anyone based on appearance. But in today's world, thay isn't enough, and is even viewed negatively. Now, unless you actively support favoring ethnic minorities over whites, you are a hater and should be forcefully silenced or worse.

God made everyone of all skin pigmentations and values them all.

My children didn't choose to be born with white skin, and neither did I. Every other people group is permitted to be proud of what they are, and my children and I can be proud of how God made us all unique. I refuse and reject the current PC wave of "white guilt", "white privilege", and white self-hatred.

An extremely few still living even had grandparents who were enslaved. I was not there, and neither were my children, therefore I refuse to feel guilty about the past, because I am indeed, not guilty.

The only white privilege I've ever known is the privilege to pay full price for tuition for college while minority students with lower test scores got virtually free rides and were accepted ahead of me. And now the white privilege I have is killing myself 70 hours a week Uber driving to put food on the table and provide a place to live for my family. That's great privilege right there!

In America we are all privileged with the right to work hard to get ahead if we choose to.


----------



## UberLaLa (Sep 6, 2015)

tohunt4me said:


> *Bakersfield ?*
> ...


Nah, they North of me..._Hint..._my user name


----------



## NoPooPool (Aug 18, 2017)

Uberk5487 said:


> Nope!!!
> 
> Every black neighborhood across America have that one white boy some have a few white boys who are treated just as good if not better than all the other blacks...and none of them can say blacks called them cracker everyday....the white boy that grew up in my neighborhood was never seen as white he was just Jesse....he got in a fight or two just like the rest of us.....but we never treated him different and we had his back just like he had ours....btw he said the n word (with an (a) of course) just as much as we did....now that I think about it I don't think Jesse had a clue that he was white.....lol


Ah, that is really funny and ironic. "Don't think Jesse had a clue he was white". A lesson for all of us. If we see through color, tbe human race would be much better off.


----------



## corniilius (Jan 27, 2017)

tohunt4me said:


> I dont want to hear any uncle cracker jokes either . .. .


"YOU WON'T FIND NOBODY ELSE LIKE ME."


----------



## NoPooPool (Aug 18, 2017)

Certain Judgment said:


> This whole thread was created by crybullies.
> 
> I was raised in the extremely diverse Washington DC suburbs, and went to grade school with kids of just about every ethnicity under the sun. I was raised to see people in a colorblind manner and to not hate anyone based on appearance. But in today's world, thay isn't enough, and is even viewed negatively. Now, unless you actively support favoring ethnic minorities over whites, you are a hater and should be forcefully silenced or worse.
> 
> ...


Very well said, CertainJudgement


----------



## Certain Judgment (Dec 2, 2016)

There is no such thing as racism unless you hate the either the human race as a whole or other races of animals. I am personally racist against mosquitos and tapeworms!

We are all different parts of the one human race, and, unless you're an albino, we are all varying shades of brown.


----------



## NoPooPool (Aug 18, 2017)

Uberk5487 said:


> I
> 
> I say one of America's biggest mistakes is not uprooting the people who enslaved and terrorized other people for over 300 years...the American holocaust has lasted 300 years and the ones who committed it or were complacent to it received no punishment...they still vote hold office teach school work in banks do the hiring at companies.....we should have done like Germany did the Nazis.....killem or kickem out....
> 
> A lot of sons of the confederate up that way.....white supremist in these little towns treat only each other nice...and think that equals that their nice people.....some of these places would give a perfectly nice black family hell just for trying to live there.....


Stop the anger. 300 years of people that enslaved and terrorized. Those folks are all dead. Let's try to get over the sins of the past of those that came before us and move on. Can't we all just get along? Thank you Rodney King!


----------



## Karen Stein (Nov 5, 2016)

I don't care a bit. My job is to transport them from point A to point B and that's it.

Mind you, if their comments suggest they have an issue with me, I offer to let them find another driver.

My town has a radio personality who has often made on-air comments that I take as personal insults. One day, he was my passenger. We had a very nice ride. At the end I smiled and said "You can now tell folks one of "those people" drove you to work."


----------



## Cocobird (Dec 9, 2015)

UberCheese said:


> Separation is the only answer. We will never be treated fairly.


It's not the answer. The answer is to act like an like an equal or even act better..


----------



## NoPooPool (Aug 18, 2017)

Antiputin said:


> Just received this message from rider with name David.
> Reported to Lyft but no response from them.
> Any other ideas, guys?


Guess I'm not coming!


----------



## empresstabitha (Aug 25, 2016)

Certain Judgment said:


> This whole thread was created by crybullies.
> 
> I was raised in the extremely diverse Washington DC suburbs, and went to grade school with kids of just about every ethnicity under the sun. I was raised to see people in a colorblind manner and to not hate anyone based on appearance. But in today's world, thay isn't enough, and is even viewed negatively. Now, unless you actively support favoring ethnic minorities over whites, you are a hater and should be forcefully silenced or worse.
> 
> ...


Minorities with lower test scores? That there is your problem . You assume minorities who go to these schools have lower test scores when many can surpass you. You assume a test geared toward whites should determine how intelligent or capable you are for school. Many minorities go to schools where they don't even have books. They don't get the same education or level of education. They experience prejudice and racism from their teachers and the world around them yet they strive to improve. No one blames current whites for racism but your inability to see the privilege you have is the problem.

For 400 years of slavery and 100 years of Jim Crow blacks didnt have the right to equal education or justice. They couldn't save money and build family wealth as slaves. Many kids still going to school today don't get the luxury of going home to parents who had an education and can help them with their homework. They don't have the benefits you and your kids have. My grandmother didn't finish second grade because she had to work in the fields. My mom as a child was continually passed even though she didn't learn all the subjects even if she wanted to and my grandmother didn't have the means to help her. Yet she tried. Me and my sister both went to college and graduated ( my sister an illustrator and I in the sciences) but I didn't have the help of my mom or dad (because he's a dick) when it came to learning. My mom tried but because she wasn't taught she didn't understand. One privilege many whites have and take for granted is simply parents who can help them with basic of learning. Or schools who didn't just pass them because they weren't worth it. Blacks don't want you to atone for the sins of your ancestors but do acknowledge that because of the sins of this country black people were denied over 500 years of growth and it takes more 60 or so years to catch up.



NoPooPool said:


> Stop the anger. 300 years of people that enslaved and terrorized. Those folks are all dead. Let's try to get over the sins of the past of those that came before us and move on. Can't we all just get along? Thank you Rodney King!


They are not all dead. You're forgetting until 1950 blacks didnt have equal right. People who cheered on lynch mobs of innocent black men and women still live today. They are far from all dead


----------



## Cocobird (Dec 9, 2015)

empresstabitha said:


> Minorities with lower test scores? That there is your problem . You assume minorities who go to these schools have lower test scores when many can surpass you. You assume a test geared toward whites should determine how intelligent or capable you are for school. Many minorities go to schools where they don't even have books. They don't get the same education or level of education. They experience prejudice and racism from their teachers and the world around them yet they strive to improve. No one blames current whites for racism but your inability to see the privilege you have is the problem.
> 
> For 400 years of slavery and 100 years of Jim Crow blacks didnt have the right to equal education or justice. They couldn't save money and build family wealth as slaves. Many kids still going to school today don't get the luxury of going home to parents who had an education and can help them with their homework. They don't have the benefits you and your kids have. My grandmother didn't finish second grade because she had to work in the fields. My mom as a child was continually passed even though she didn't learn all the subjects even if she wanted to and my grandmother didn't have the means to help her. Yet she tried. Me and my sister both went to college and graduated ( my sister an illustrator and I in the sciences) but I didn't have the help of my mom or dad (because he's a &%[email protected]!*) when it came to learning. My mom tried but because she wasn't taught she didn't understand. One privilege many whites have and take for granted is simply parents who can help them with basic of learning. Or schools who didn't just pass them because they weren't worth it. Blacks don't want you to atone for the sins of your ancestors but do acknowledge that because of the sins of this country black people were denied over 500 years of growth and it takes more 60 or so years to catch up.
> 
> They are not all dead. You're forgetting until 1950 blacks didnt have equal right. People who cheered on lynch mobs of innocent black men and women still live today. They are far from all dead


Oh Stop it, just stop it. You're so proud that you stand up against White people who think they are superior while your main point consist that minorities are inferior.. Just stop it, I'm not weak and I don't need white people to "lead"

I can't speak for all minorities, especially the ones who want to join you and proudly say how inferior they are but I will not join you. I am already equal


----------



## NoPooPool (Aug 18, 2017)

empresstabitha said:


> Minorities with lower test scores? That there is your problem . You assume minorities who go to these schools have lower test scores when many can surpass you. You assume a test geared toward whites should determine how intelligent or capable you are for school. Many minorities go to schools where they don't even have books. They don't get the same education or level of education. They experience prejudice and racism from their teachers and the world around them yet they strive to improve. No one blames current whites for racism but your inability to see the privilege you have is the problem.
> 
> For 400 years of slavery and 100 years of Jim Crow blacks didnt have the right to equal education or justice. They couldn't save money and build family wealth as slaves. Many kids still going to school today don't get the luxury of going home to parents who had an education and can help them with their homework. They don't have the benefits you and your kids have. My grandmother didn't finish second grade because she had to work in the fields. My mom as a child was continually passed even though she didn't learn all the subjects even if she wanted to and my grandmother didn't have the means to help her. Yet she tried. Me and my sister both went to college and graduated ( my sister an illustrator and I in the sciences) but I didn't have the help of my mom or dad (because he's a &%[email protected]!*) when it came to learning. My mom tried but because she wasn't taught she didn't understand. One privilege many whites have and take for granted is simply parents who can help them with basic of learning. Or schools who didn't just pass them because they weren't worth it. Blacks don't want you to atone for the sins of your ancestors but do acknowledge that because of the sins of this country black people were denied over 500 years of growth and it takes more 60 or so years to catch up.
> 
> They are not all dead. You're forgetting until 1950 blacks didnt have equal right. People who cheered on lynch mobs of innocent black men and women still live today. They are far from all dead


I was not being totally literal. I'll give you that. They are not ALL dead, but likely 97% have moved on to some other realm. You get my point, I am sure.


----------



## Uberk5487 (Apr 4, 2017)

NoPooPool said:


> Stop the anger. 300 years of people that enslaved and terrorized. Those folks are all dead. Let's try to get over the sins of the past of those that came before us and move on. Can't we all just get along? Thank you Rodney King!


The black holocaust didn't legally end on paper until 1968.....you remember white Americans spat in blacks faces for sitting down at a lunch counter....the same ones who sit on the internet or in Ubers and say all blacks should be killed...my parents were born in the 1950's and had to walk to the black school because buses was only for the white schools....because black was bad!!! That tremendously effected my parents and grandparents psyche.....til this day as strong as my father is I can tell he has emotional and mental scars from what Jim crow era America did to him......


----------



## NoPooPool (Aug 18, 2017)

Cocobird said:


> Oh Stop it, just stop it. You're so proud that you stand up against White people who think they are superior while your main point consist that minorities are inferior.. Just stop it, I'm not weak and I don't need white people to "lead"
> 
> I can't speak for all minorities, especially the ones who want to join you and proudly say how inferior they are but I will not join you. I am already equal


Love your viewpoint, your backbone to speak the truth, and your rationale. Good post Cocobird.


----------



## Uberk5487 (Apr 4, 2017)

NoPooPool said:


> I was not being totally literal. I'll give you that. They are not ALL dead, but likely 97% have moved on to some other realm. You get my point, I am sure.


You don't commit the holocaust and peacefully move on and get to vote white supremacists into the white house 50 years later....NO!!!! Terrorist are supposed to die!!! Or be kicked out of the country ..Jews went through a fraction of what we went through ...in a fraction of the time and we were sent over there to help free them when we wasn't even free here.....its preposterous.....59% of white people 71% of white males minds are absolutely preposterous!!!


----------



## NoPooPool (Aug 18, 2017)

Uberk5487 said:


> You don't commit the holocaust and peacefully move on and get to vote white supremacists into the white house 50 years later....NO!!!! Terrorist are supposed to die!!! Or be kicked out of the country ..Jews went through a fraction of what we went through ...in a fraction of the time and we were sent over there to help free them when we wasn't even free here.....its preposterous.....59% of white people 71% of white males minds are absolutely preposterous!!!


Said an angry black man. Preposterous indeed.


----------



## corniilius (Jan 27, 2017)

Uberk5487 said:


> You don't commit the holocaust and peacefully move on and get to vote white supremacists into the white house 50 years later....NO!!!! Terrorist are supposed to die!!! Or be kicked out of the country ..Jews went through a fraction of what we went through ...in a fraction of the time and we were sent over there to help free them when we wasn't even free here.....its preposterous.....59% of white people 71% of white males minds are absolutely preposterous!!!


Yet more Jews died than Black people. You're parents get to play the victim. you on the other hand, do not.


----------



## Uberk5487 (Apr 4, 2017)

empresstabitha said:


> Minorities with lower test scores? That there is your problem . You assume minorities who go to these schools have lower test scores when many can surpass you. You assume a test geared toward whites should determine how intelligent or capable you are for school. Many minorities go to schools where they don't even have books. They don't get the same education or level of education. They experience prejudice and racism from their teachers and the world around them yet they strive to improve. No one blames current whites for racism but your inability to see the privilege you have is the problem.
> 
> For 400 years of slavery and 100 years of Jim Crow blacks didnt have the right to equal education or justice. They couldn't save money and build family wealth as slaves. Many kids still going to school today don't get the luxury of going home to parents who had an education and can help them with their homework. They don't have the benefits you and your kids have. My grandmother didn't finish second grade because she had to work in the fields. My mom as a child was continually passed even though she didn't learn all the subjects even if she wanted to and my grandmother didn't have the means to help her. Yet she tried. Me and my sister both went to college and graduated ( my sister an illustrator and I in the sciences) but I didn't have the help of my mom or dad (because he's a &%[email protected]!*) when it came to learning. My mom tried but because she wasn't taught she didn't understand. One privilege many whites have and take for granted is simply parents who can help them with basic of learning. Or schools who didn't just pass them because they weren't worth it. Blacks don't want you to atone for the sins of your ancestors but do acknowledge that because of the sins of this country black people were denied over 500 years of growth and it takes more 60 or so years to catch up.
> 
> They are not all dead. You're forgetting until 1950 blacks didnt have equal right. People who cheered on lynch mobs of innocent black men and women still live today. They are far from all dead


And their kids and grandkids catch Uber....and give minority drivers one stars and report us for B.S.....I know a white Uber driver who drives way too fast and last week she rear ended someone with a car full of pax (white pax) the other car had minor damage and every one including the pax and the person who car was hit decided to protect the driver and just keep it all a secret .....I on the other hand had my lunch neatly on my front seat, the only pax that day who tried to sit in the front saw my plate and said never mind you front seat is filthy I'll get in the back..we had a otherwise friendly ride...but he must have wrote Uber about it while still in my car ....because before I even had him dropped off good I received this email......



corniilius said:


> Yet more Jews died than Black people. You're parents get to play the victim. you on the other hand, do not.


100 million Africans taken....only 20 million were accounted for.....that 80 million thrown to the sharks......I'm not playing victim neither are my parents ....but just leave us tf alone....no more talk of killing blacks on YouTube, no more talk of killing blacks to your Uber driver, no more giving blacks one star just for being black, no more writing Uber about a piece of lent on a black drivers floor.....just leave us alone.....


----------



## corniilius (Jan 27, 2017)

Uberk5487 said:


> And their kids and grandkids catch Uber....and give minority drivers one stars and report us for B.S.....I know a white Uber driver who drives way too fast and last week she rear ended someone with a car full of pax (white pax) the other car had minor damage and every one including the pax and the person who car was hit decided to protect the driver and just keep it all a secret .....I on the other hand had my lunch neatly on my front seat, the only pax that day who tried to sit in the front saw my plate and said never mind you front seat is filthy I'll get in the back..we had a otherwise friendly ride...but he must have wrote Uber about it while still in my car ....because before I even had him dropped off good I received this email......
> 
> 100 million Africans taken....only 20 million were accounted for.....that 80 million thrown to the sharks......I'm not playing victim neither are my parents ....but just leave us tf alone....no more talk of killing blacks on YouTube, no more talk of killing blacks to your Uber driver, no more giving blacks one star just for being black, no more writing Uber about a piece of lent on a black drivers floor.....just leave us alone.....


Actually, I am 100% American. No border crossers in my family tree. My ancestors(Native American/Pre-Mexican American War Mexico) were also never taken into slavery. Smarter then, smarter now? That's also one of the reasons I have more respect for your average Jewish person than I do the eaverage Black person. You don't see Jews out playing the victim and talking about reparations. Oh, and for the record, ALL LIVES MATTER, not just those who need to feel special. People of all races get shot by the police every year. In most cases, they deserve it. Philando Castile did not. Native Americans were almost completely wiped out, so cry to somebody else.


----------



## ToughTommy (Feb 26, 2016)

No matter what you say or do your 5-30 minute interaction or display of your opinion isn't going to matter to them so ignore just like when you hear the countless other inane conversations you hear.


----------



## empresstabitha (Aug 25, 2016)

corniilius said:


> Yet more Jews died than Black people. You're parents get to play the victim. you on the other hand, do not.


More blacks died than jews in the holocaust. Over 400 years of Slavery and Jim Crow is a whole lot of death more than several years in concentration camps.



corniilius said:


> Actually, I am 100% American. No border crossers in my family tree. My ancestors(Native American/Pre-Mexican American War Mexico) were also never taken into slavery. Smarter then, smarter now? That's also one of the reasons I have more respect for your average Jewish person than I do the eaverage Black person. You don't see Jews out playing the victim and talking about reparations. Oh, and for the record, ALL LIVES MATTER, not just those who need to feel special. People of all races get shot by the police every year. In most cases, they deserve it. Philando Castile did not. Native Americans were almost completely wiped out, so cry to somebody else.


Really, because last time I checked your ancestors were raped and slaughtered just like blacks and tons of native american races and history is gone. And yes, native Americans were taken as slaves as well. Do you know who didn't deserve to get killed Tamir Rice. But it's nice that you think you're race is better than anyone else. No black person will discount the suffering of Native Americans but it's so easy for you to discount the suffering of an entire race.


----------



## Fubernuber (Jan 15, 2017)

thesweatersnog said:


> Please keep this civil and mind the rules.
> 
> I've been at it for a little over a month now (Uber+Lyft) and aside from the single pax or two each night that wants to keep drinking their alcohol in my back seat, I've only had a couple of really bad trips. What i seem to get more often than anything else is overt and blunt racism from my passengers. I would say like ~5% of the people that get in my car and up saying or doing something racist that makes me wish i didn't pick them up. I'm not the type of ethnicity that historically receives a lot of direct racism, perhaps that's why some pax may find it appropriate talk that way to me. However I don't tolerate it at all, especially in a Pool/Line ride.
> 
> ...


I am offended more by people who proclaim they are not racist. In other words, liars offend me more than racists.


----------



## corniilius (Jan 27, 2017)

empresstabitha said:


> More blacks died than jews in the holocaust. Over 400 years of Slavery and Jim Crow is a whole lot of death more than several years in concentration camps.
> 
> Really, because last time I checked your ancestors were raped and slaughtered just like blacks and tons of native american races and history is gone. nThe fact that you think your ancestors were better than mines shows that you too are a pathetic human being who discounting the suffering native americans went through. And yes, native Americans were taken as slaves as well. Do you know who didn't deserve to get killed Tamir Rice. But it's nice that you think you're race is better than anyone else. No black person will discount the suffering of Native Americans but it's so easy for you to discount the suffering of an entire race. That just shows how much of a pathetic person you are.


FIGHT THE POWER!


----------



## Pawtism (Aug 22, 2017)

The problem, again, is the them vs. us mentality. Test geared for whites? Those were the "literacy tests" that they did in the Jim Crow era (which, incidentally, most whites wouldn't have been able to pass if given it), not the SATs. That's the whole "victim" mentality right there. As long as people go along with a victim mentality, there are always going to be issues. 

The past is the past. I didn't enslave, rape or slaughter anyone, and I doubt anyone else on this forum has either. Bad stuff happened. It happened long before the idea of "the new world" was even thought of. It's happened to every group of people at some point or another. You can either be victims forever, use the fact that your people were once victims as an excuse to victimize others (which seems to be the trend sadly), or you can move past it and become a role model for others.

We have a ton of issues today, but most of them are cultural not racial. Sure there are extremists who no matter what will never learn. Let that idiocy die with them. We have to teach our own children the RIGHT way to do things, not the ways of the past. Else all we do is continue the problem on into eternity. Move on people. The fact of the matter is that we are so intermixed at this point, that we're all a bit of everything anyway.


----------



## Fubernuber (Jan 15, 2017)

empresstabitha said:


> More blacks died than jews in the holocaust. Over 400 years of Slavery and Jim Crow is a whole lot of death more than several years in concentration camps.
> 
> Really, because last time I checked your ancestors were raped and slaughtered just like blacks and tons of native american races and history is gone. And yes, native Americans were taken as slaves as well. Do you know who didn't deserve to get killed Tamir Rice. But it's nice that you think you're race is better than anyone else. No black person will discount the suffering of Native Americans but it's so easy for you to discount the suffering of an entire race.


Wow yohen it comes to fair comparisons. How do you score on a logic exam? You should take one, it will reveal alot you did not know before today. Whats it like being a parrot for the b.l.m. "movement"? I am just going to throw this out there.

Eample #1. Generally People who were not educated, for the most part didnt care to educate them selves, did not and still do not (generalizing here) have strong family values, were not gassed, were not slaughtered like sheep. Generally people who were denied opportunity and put to work many times against their will HUNDREDS of years ago. Same people who identify as african first not american but are further from current africans in culture and mindset than white euoropeans.

Example #2: people who throughout history going back thousands of years, have peen persecuted, enslaved, killed and evicted enmasse. Same people that developed modern mathematics, physics, scripture, music, innovation. Manufacture and design modern weapons in the smallest land area on earth with the largest target sign. People who are known for maintaining a strong family bond (too strong some will argue). People who as recent as yesterday are still persecuted and despised globally.....

You see my point here? Ofcourse you dont. The whiteman stole your good fortune. God forbid you come the realization that the only people who deny you progress are your people and your self. Just fyi. It is estimated that about 30 million people died in under 10 years during ww2. 6 million or so jews killed in just camps alone. Untold numbers displaced and robbed of all their belongings who escaped. Most of all change your mindset. In my life in a different country i actually was discriminated against. I was beaten
I was shunned. I was exposed to real racism as early as i can remember. Not like racism here. My neighbors were racist. My teachers. Even my friends. One thing i learned as i got older is that everyone is racist. I dont mind that. I am very weary of people who site racism as an excuse. I think you hate white people. I think you despise whites. Did i get that right?


----------



## corniilius (Jan 27, 2017)

Oh, happy Rosh Hashanah to my Jewish friends btw.


----------



## Fubernuber (Jan 15, 2017)

corniilius said:


> Oh, happy Rosh Hashanah to my Jewish friends btw.


I dont celebrate but i know people with an i.q. that borders ******ation who think blaming slave owners and white people for the plight of american blacks is embarassing. Like blaming the gun inventor for rap culture spreading death and violence not to mention stupidity and a mentallity that is sure to disable the masses who listen AND believe the message


----------



## corniilius (Jan 27, 2017)

Fubernuber said:


> I dont celebrate but i know people with an i.q. that borders ******ation who think blaming slave owners and white people for the plight of american blacks is embarassing. Like blaming the gun inventor for rap culture spreading death and violence not to mention stupidity and a mentallity that is sure to disable the masses who listen AND believe the message


I'm just getting sick of these crybabies that act like the world owes them something. Everything I have, I worked for. No handouts at all. Paid for my own education with zero help from the government or anybody else, but the world owes them something.


----------



## Fubernuber (Jan 15, 2017)

corniilius said:


> I'm just getting sick of these crybabies that act like the world owes them something. Everything I have, I worked for. No handouts at all. Paid for my own education with zero help from the government or anybody else, but the world owes them something.


I too was an immigrant long ago at a very young age. It was immediately apparant to me at a ripe age of 10 which race is on welfare in far greater percentage than they should be during our short stay on the safety net. Fast forward to now, we have the likes of tabitha who think she is being kept from greatness by white men. It never crossed her mind that the social safety net which is heavily used by her people in very dissproportionate numbers is exacrtly what causes black plight. I guess she does have a point there. Who enacts this safety net, who funds it,? Who designed it? Perhaps she is right afterall?


----------



## corniilius (Jan 27, 2017)

Fubernuber said:


> I too was an immigrant long ago at a very young age. It was immediately apparant to me at a ripe age of 10 which race is on welfare in far greater percentage than they should be during our short stay on the safety net. Fast forward to now, we have the likes of tabitha who think she is being kept from greatness by white men. It never crossed her mind that the social safety net which is heavily used by her people in very dissproportionate numbers is exacrtly what causes black plight. I guess she does have a point there. Who enacts this safety net, who funds it,? Who designed it? Perhaps she is right afterall?


I believe welfare does need to be reformed. My family was on it briefly when my father sustained a work injury and was put on the shelf for a time, but as soon as he was healthy again, it was back to business as usual. Those that want a better life will work for it. Those who don't will sit around and complain about their supposed plight.


----------



## Rat (Mar 6, 2016)

Uberk5487 said:


> The new trend is for whites to say blacks are being racist to them...I personally think you are a damn liar....no one have ever got in you car and said why did we get a cracka.....I have never heard racism from anyone but white pax....
> 
> You would have done great in the slavery days....as long as you're not being terrorized and oppressed everyday then you don't care what happens to others....great attitude...great values to pass to your kids....


Trying to tell others how to think won't win you many friends. You really never heard racism from anyone but white pax?


----------



## Nick781 (Dec 7, 2014)

1 star and report them... they make the world go backwards


----------



## Rat (Mar 6, 2016)

UberCheese said:


> Its just a way to blunt moving forward.
> 
> First it was blacks are not human, so poor treatment is warranted. Then conservatives moved to blacks are less evolved less intelligent humanoids, so poor treatment is warranted. Then, racism IMMEDIATELY disappeared, so the poor treatment that blacks were receiving didnt exist. Now, the new lie is that conservatives are the actual victims.
> 
> ...


Speaking of lies: Conservatives enacted Abolition, Civil Rights Act while the Democrats fought against them tooth and nail. Your version of history is a lie.



Uberk5487 said:


> What's so scary is just like Nazi Germany the majority of whites especially white males line up behind these silly and false ideologies...I had a white pax tell me a dark skin black guy, how great and necessary Jim crow and apartide was, he said because "blacks with freedom don't know how to act".....then started almost sobbing about how oppress whites are and how blacks are just terrorizing whites everyday because the liberals told them to do so.....


Why do I find that difficult to believe?


----------



## corniilius (Jan 27, 2017)

Funny part is that even though Obama was president for 8 years, nothing really changed. African Americans were actually complaining that he wasn't "black enough," Whatever that means.


----------



## Rat (Mar 6, 2016)

UberCheese said:


> Uh, no. By law, yes. In theory, yes. In practice, no, never happened.


You must be young. There is a huge difference between today and the 50's and 60's.



thesweatersnog said:


> I see what you're saying, but i don't think abandoning the profession is worth it just to avoid conflit.


I'd abandon it just because it's Tuesday



UberCheese said:


> No, not necessarily. However, hate seems to find its way to one major party.


Which party's hate are you expressing now?


----------



## Uberk5487 (Apr 4, 2017)

Rat said:


> Speaking of lies: Conservatives enacted Abolition, Civil Rights Act while the Democrats fought against them tooth and nail. Your version of history is a lie.
> 
> Why do I find that difficult to believe?


His exact word were..."Jim crow and apartide was nothing more than Marshall law" and I said "yeah Marshall law just for blacks" and said yeah but was needed to keep "y'all" from committing crime....and I said that's like saying the holocaust was needed to keep interest rates down....he rolled his eyes....got home gave me one star....and told Uber I was unprofessional.....


----------



## corniilius (Jan 27, 2017)

And he's the victim again folks.


----------



## Rat (Mar 6, 2016)

Uberk5487 said:


> His exact word were..."Jim crow and apartide was nothing more than Marshall law" and I said "yeah Marshall law just for blacks" and said yeah but was needed to keep "y'all" from committing crime....and I said that's like saying the holocaust was needed to keep interest rates down....he rolled his eyes....got home gave me one star....and told Uber I was unprofessional.....


Repeating it doesn't make it more believable


----------



## Uberk5487 (Apr 4, 2017)

corniilius said:


> Funny part is that even though Obama was president for 8 years, nothing really changed. African Americans were actually complaining that he wasn't "black enough," Whatever that means.


You should join the kkk and probably want to....blacks are the most college enrolled race in the country.....black wealth in America is more than the entire continent of Africa and Australia......and when it comes to crime take a look at this.......whites commit more than double the amount of crime as blacks.....


----------



## Rat (Mar 6, 2016)

Uberk5487 said:


> No one has ever called you a cracker....


Not seeing how you could make such an assumption



Uberk5487 said:


> You should join the kkk and probably want to....blacks are the most college enrolled race in the country.....black wealth in America is more than the entire continent of Africa and Australia......and when it comes to crime take a look at this.......whites commit more than double the amount of crime as blacks.....


Really? Now you tell him what he wants? Did any of those statistics change during the Obama administration? There are 4X as many whites as blacks. That means the crime rate among blacks is double that of whites.


----------



## Uberk5487 (Apr 4, 2017)

Rat said:


> Not seeing how you could make such an assumption
> 
> Really? Now you tell him what he wants? Did any of those statistics change during the Obama administration? There are 4X as many whites as blacks. That means the crime rate among blacks is double that of whites.


If whites are committing 5.3 million crimes and blacks are committing 2.1 million crimes then whites are the bigger problem....I'm not even gonna argue with you on that simple ass ****....


----------



## Rat (Mar 6, 2016)

Uberk5487 said:


> I don't like them and us...but the hard truth is that trump has embolden the ones who spat on blacks doing the civil right....he has told them their kids and their grandkids to be proud of what you did and how you feel....and the alt right told them to get out there and make blacks and Mexicans so uncomfortable that they'll go running for the border to get out of here....and I see them answering the call....when I have pax lie on me to uber, report the most trivial crap, and give me undeserved one stars.....I'm dealing with two parents with failing health and at the same time these fired up Nazi minded white supremacist do all they can to give me hell day end and day out.....all I can do is pray for God to even the score on these evil hearted devils......


Trump never said anything of the sort. Blaming your low ratings on "white supremacists" sounds like paranoia


----------



## Uberk5487 (Apr 4, 2017)

Rat said:


> Trump never said anything of the sort. Blaming your low ratings on "white supremacists" sounds like paranoia


My ratings are still high, but the white supremacists are working hard to put me out of business.....I must look too good in my new shiney car.....


----------



## Rat (Mar 6, 2016)

Uberk5487 said:


> If whites are committing 5.3 million crimes and blacks are committing 2.1 million crimes then whites are the bigger problem....I'm not even gonna argue with you on that simple ass ****....


Is math beyond you?


----------



## darkshy77 (Sep 28, 2015)

thesweatersnog said:


> Please keep this civil and mind the rules.
> 
> I've been at it for a little over a month now (Uber+Lyft) and aside from the single pax or two each night that wants to keep drinking their alcohol in my back seat, I've only had a couple of really bad trips. What i seem to get more often than anything else is overt and blunt racism from my passengers. I would say like ~5% of the people that get in my car and up saying or doing something racist that makes me wish i didn't pick them up. I'm not the type of ethnicity that historically receives a lot of direct racism, perhaps that's why some pax may find it appropriate talk that way to me. However I don't tolerate it at all, especially in a Pool/Line ride.
> 
> ...


Fun to play along with them yup Trump sucks, yes Hillary would have be evil. Wish I was black too.... Police are bad/good. So fun my Jew butt hates everyone.


----------



## corniilius (Jan 27, 2017)

Uberk5487 said:


> You should join the kkk and probably want to....blacks are the most college enrolled race in the country.....black wealth in America is more than the entire continent of Africa and Australia......and when it comes to crime take a look at this.......whites commit more than double the amount of crime as blacks.....


I don't have a problem with black people, I just don't like cry babies.


----------



## Rat (Mar 6, 2016)

Uberk5487 said:


> My ratings are still high, but the white supremacists are working hard to put me out of business.....I must look too good in my new shiney car.....


Yet your ratings are still high. So apparently there haven't been many white supremacists in your car. I think you just assume every white person you see is a white supremacist. This is prejudging, AKA prejudice.


----------



## Uberk5487 (Apr 4, 2017)

Rat said:


> Trump never said anything of the sort. Blaming your low ratings on "white supremacists" sounds like paranoia


He said look at you blacks y'all ain't got nothing, you uneducated, you getting shot, and you ain't got no jobs....he took the conditions of 5-10% of blacks and applied it to the vast majority of 50 million people.....he ignored the 95% of hard working tax paying blacks and only highlighted and put on the world stage the scum of the race.....and later he sided with the nazis and kkk and told the world Confederate statues are beautiful....what a great leader 59% of white America has put in place.....



Rat said:


> Yet your ratings are still high. So apparently there haven't been many white supremacists in your car. I think you just assume every white person you see is a white supremacist. This is prejudging, AKA prejudice.


Over and over I have giving percentages....you just got to ****ing read!!!!


----------



## corniilius (Jan 27, 2017)

Enjoying the show. I guess these Gremlins are racist.


----------



## Uberk5487 (Apr 4, 2017)

corniilius said:


> I don't have a problem with black people, I just don't like cry babies.


No no no...you said blacks are ******ed and you don't respect blacks like you respect other races......great do it look like we need you for anything.....it's ironic the most physically dominant men are hated by all the other races of men.....you should watch Mandingo blonde destruction(lol), just to read the comments......white women Spanish women Asian women savoring, while white men are boiling over with anger....lol huh!!! People are so tiring....


----------



## Mr. Yuck (Jul 31, 2017)

It would seem that I live in a much kinder market than most of you but I did get one a couple nights ago. Wanted to know where my parents were from.

But they are both white? My dad can pass for Mongolian. He's got a big head? Sure.

So where do you go to meet girls? Most of the girls I know go to my son's elementary school. No, I mean like girls, man. Where do I go to meet girls? So I dropped the idiot off at a convincing drag show.

1 starred a pax for the first time. It was his first uber and I hope he was eaten.


----------



## Rat (Mar 6, 2016)

empresstabitha said:


> These people are in his car. He does not have to agree with them or tolerate it. If soneone was talking about raping a child jokingly would tolerate it. If you would tgat shows a lot more about you than anyone else.
> 
> And. You're not everyone. It hasn't happened to me so it nevet happens is such a stupid argument
> 
> Do you know how hard it was for Obama to be president. Tge standards he had tp uphold vs the standards someone like Trump did. It's not that y can't be in those positions it's that they have to work 5 times harder and meet unrealistic exprctations to get there. And even then they will be judged based on their race.


How was it harder for Obama than say Bush or Clinton or Trump? They had the media fighting them every step of they way where Obama was highly favored by the press. Obama was elected more because of his race than anything else. And nobody is judging him because of his race, just his policies. Nothing you are saying is true.


----------



## Tihstae (Jan 31, 2017)

Lissetti said:


> This girl, singer Alessia Cara is 100% Italian!
> View attachment 160132


I don't care what race, creed, nationality, religion, etc. she is. She is hot! 
Thanks for posting!


----------



## Lissetti (Dec 20, 2016)

Tihstae said:


> I don't care what race, creed, nationality, religion, etc. she is. She is hot! With DSL.
> Thanks for posting!


Very talented too. Writes All her own music, all with a very positive " mature beyond her years " message.

Hear ya go, a full body shot:








Enjoy!

BTW she is 21 so don't feel guilty about drooling.


----------



## empresstabitha (Aug 25, 2016)

Rat said:


> How was it harder for Obama than say Bush or Clinton or Trump? They had the media fighting them every step of they way where Obama was highly favored by the press. Obama was elected more because of his race than anything else. And nobody is judging him because of his race, just his policies. Nothing you are saying is true.


We're any of there citizenship statuses questionedm and I didn't say it was harder on Obama than Clinton. I said Trump, the serial sexual assaulter, bankrupter, and non payer of bills. Also his policies were very similar to Hillary's just more conservative.


----------



## Uberk5487 (Apr 4, 2017)

corniilius said:


> That's another thing too. For being the most physically dominant men in the world, here you are driving for Uber.


I also box, produce music, own my own logistics company, I have to nearly force alot of female Uber pax to get out at their destination, and turn down alot of offers from all races of women ....I'm over being used as a boy toy, I'm great at basketball.....I'm 35 but I look and feel 21....as I mentioned im from the West African tribe of Mandingo....Man have treated me terrible but I still stand because God have blessed me abundantly.....


----------



## Uberk5487 (Apr 4, 2017)

Pawtism said:


> Prejudice based on race even.. AKA Racism. Congratulations Uberk5487 you've now met a black racist, just have to look in the mirror.
> 
> Without supporting any one view of anyone on this thread, I'll go a step farther and say it's probably time for this whole thread to be locked. It's getting a bit much.


Dialogue is what we need


----------



## Pawtism (Aug 22, 2017)

Uberk5487 said:


> Dialogue is what we need


Dialogue yes, but this has devolved quite a bit from that sadly. If everyone can make an effort to put aside "being offended" and actually listen to what everyone else is saying, we'd have a great dialogue. But as is often the case, some people can't do that (and maybe even I'm guilty of that). Overall, this probably isn't the best forum for airing discrimination discussions, but rather keeping focused on uber issues.


----------



## corniilius (Jan 27, 2017)

That's the kind of thing that happens when everybody is raised to be a special little snowflake.


----------



## Pawtism (Aug 22, 2017)

corniilius said:


> That's the kind of thing that happens when everybody is raised to be a special little snowflake.


That's probably true. I really do like this community, and I really don't want us to start attacking each other over things that aren't even directly uber related, you know? We have enough to disagree about that is uber related. lol


----------



## ChortlingCrison (Mar 30, 2016)

When I was driving a cab a few years back in queens I almost threw some pax out for shouting the N word in a Far rockaway bad neighborhood.


----------



## J. S. Bach (Aug 17, 2017)

ChortlingCrison said:


> When I was driving a cab a few years back in queens I almost threw some pax out for shouting the N word in a Far rockaway bad neighborhood.


 That would have been a very chortlingly thing to do!


----------



## Uberk5487 (Apr 4, 2017)

Pawtism said:


> That's probably true. I really do like this community, and I really don't want us to start attacking each other over things that aren't even directly uber related, you know? We have enough to disagree about that is uber related. lol


Evidently this is an issue within Uber.....we pick up the people of this country...and a large segment of people have these ideas, and more and more they are voicing these ideas, and doing covert little things to put action behind these ideas......these people haven't changed for the better the are exactly the same from 1682 to 1776 to 1845 to 1866 to 1901 to 1938 they really showed their ass in 1945 same from the terbalent 60's to present day, ....the only thing that change was that they can now be charged with federal hate crimes.....and they'll kill themselves before going to prison or face the consequences for their actions....


----------



## ChortlingCrison (Mar 30, 2016)

We'll be back after these messages... Film at 11


----------



## J. S. Bach (Aug 17, 2017)

ChortlingCrison said:


> We'll be back after these messages... Film at 11


I'm literally at the edge of my seat.

Actually not, I'm literally at the edge of my bed.

Gotta be honest I'm kinda wandering around my house, not sitting at all.

Literally.


----------



## ChortlingCrison (Mar 30, 2016)

J. S. Bach said:


> I'm literally at the edge of my seat.
> 
> Actually not, I'm literally at the edge of my bed.
> 
> ...


No popcorn or snacks?


----------



## Cynergie (Apr 10, 2017)

*It's a fact that the US taxpayer has had to bear the financial burden of educating illegal migrant students in this country. Period. *

Paradigm example:

DACA students who were illegally brought here by their illegal alien parents. The US taxpayer has been on the hook to feed, educate, and yes TEACH ENGLISH to these under qualified, illegal migrant students. Many of these DACA students were from poverty backgrounds in their Latin American countries. And so were likely illiterate in their own culture when they first arrived on US soil. Which meant their learning ability relative to that of their American peers WHO ARE NATIVE ENGLISH SPEAKERS was already an extreme challenge at their grade level. By default of this academic disadvantage, American students are being penalized. Because every dollar of the US taxpayer's money being unfairly diverted to such students, is CHEATING students who are already in a resource strained educational system. Yes this explicitly means existing, LEGAL naturalized and green card students who are LEGALLY on their path to US citizenship. Yes this also explicitly means the pre-existing NATIVE BORN American students who the DNC Plantation loves to pretend don't exist. All 3 of these students have a significant academic advantage over DACA illegal migrant students by default of a fluency in the English language at minimum.

It gets worse when you get to post secondary education. From personal experience, I and other CA students have been increasingly discriminated on by the Californian educational system. Californian public universities (which receive billions in STATE & FEDERAL FUNDING FROM THE US TAXPAYER) have illegally discriminated against high school students.

Under the Obama administration, CA post secondary institutions have increasingly reserved applicant quotas for illegal migrant students. CA public universities have been turning away AMERICAN BORN/NATURALIZED college applicants in favor of less qualified DACA students. Statistically, DACA student applicant test scores have NOT as high as their American peers (wherever data can be found, what a joke). Yet in it's depraved political campaign to promote diversity, the state of CA reassured DACA Dreamer students guaranteed admission to CA state universities--regardless of their high school GPA or academic proficiency! From loss of mandatory standardized testing (GRE/ACT/SAT) and lax GPA policies, the quality of college student here in CA has significantly declined since 2008. And as a grad student who grades undergrad exams/homework papers, I can attest to that.

As a grad student who has relied on financial aid when my GI bill ran out, I can attest to being discriminated against for financial aid. Especially where grants/scholarships are concerned.

FACT: DACA offered state scholarships are RACE/ETHNICITY/ENTITLEMENT BASED AND NOT MERIT BASED at California State Universities and University of California campuses.

FACT: Muslim "refugee" students are the latest burden the US tax payer has been forced to support under the Obama administration. Under major social programs --aka Obama's Muslim Refugee Resettlement program--the US taxpayer was and STILL is being coerced into ensuring the welfare for the children of these "Muslim Pilgrims". All at the expense of ME, a tax paying student with $265K+ worth student debt??? Really?

FACT: Over entitlement drama continues burdening the US taxpayer when MUSLIM REFUGEES SUE AN ENTIRE SCHOOL DISTRICT--DESPITE THE FACT THEY AREN'T AMERICAN CITIZENS AND LACKED ANY PRIOR SUCH EDUCATIONAL PRIVILEGES BY DEFAULT OF THEIR REFUGEE STATUS?!?

http://www.foxnews.com/us/2016/08/18/refugees-sue-pa-district-charge-school-not-good-enough.html

Under the Obama Refugee Resettlement program, Muslim elementary/secondary/college students are being offered FREE WELFARE AKA FOOD STAMPS, FREE HEALTHCARE, FREE EDUCATION/BOARD/BOOKS, FREE SCHOLARSHIPS/GRANTS BASED ON THEIR SOMALI/IRAQI/AFGHANISTAN ETC. ETHNICITY, FREE TUITION. REGARDLESS of their academic qualifications, or desire to assimilate American culture. Never mind wither their cultural temperament will result in them being good citizens who contribute the the country's tax base. All at the expense of ME, a tax paying student with $265K worth student loans??? Really?

Muslim refugee families are STILL getting monthly welfare stipends per head Muslim child. Which they use to go shopping at Walmart/Target and other major retailers which I can attest to as a first hand witness. This prejudicial treatment puts refugees ahead of UNDER PRIVILEGED, UNEMPLOYED/HOMELESS BLACK AMERICANS who you confirmed have suffered a subpar education due to institutionalized racism in our country. Now WTH didn't you bother to mention this glaring injustice?

And should some migrants --who're getting a free ride at my expense -- decide it's their divine right to violate my Constitution whenever they see fit, then as a student, I wake up to horror stories like this:

http://www.nydailynews.com/news/nat...-denounced-moderate-muslims-article-1.3213337

So yes, incidents like this greatly concern me as a taxpayer. It's a slap in the face to any highly qualified American student applicant who tried to achieve their piece of the American Dream. But may have been rejected because the educational system was obsessed with meeting its ethnic quotas given the limited number of admission seats. So individual merit took a back seat to the PC/social justice/diversity bandwagon. This is a particular concern for me as a tax payer student. Since my Congress appears bent upon leaving the floodgates to the DACA & Resettlement Refugee programs as wide open as it can in the future.

btw: Culturally, Muslims have fertile birthrates -- aka large families -- which average 4 to as much as 8 children per Muslim wife. A Muslim male is permitted 4 wives under Shariah Law. Which has been increasingly advocated by Islamic moderates/fundamentalists and radical activists the likes of Linda Sarsaour in this country. *Shariah Law is illegally being practiced in certain areas of this country with high Muslim populations btw*. So that's a LOT of refugee children who need support AHEAD OF HOMELESS AND ILLITERATE AMERICAN CHILDREN IN THIS COUNTRY. A completely unfair burden to me the US taxpayer. Why haven't Iran, and obscenely wealthy gulf oil states like Saudi Arabia VOLUNTARILY STEPPED UP TO SUPPORT THE PLIGHT OF THESE MUSLIM REFUGEE CHILDREN TO DATE BTW?



> "... _For 400 years of slavery and 100 years of Jim Crow blacks didnt have the right to equal education or justice_...
> ....
> 
> _They are not all dead. You're forgetting until 1950 blacks didnt have equal right. People who cheered on lynch mobs of innocent black men and women still live today. They are far from all dead_


...and so as a result of this socioeconomic deprivation, all white people today should be made to pay financial restitution for this because they're all evil. privileged racists right?

Dear God. Please stop looking backwards. The only way we will truly progress as a country is to look at where we are today as a nation. The number of mixed race children who can claim 2 or more racial backgrounds number in the millions today. Clearly more than what this population was 3-4 decades ago. Yet according to you and other Liberals, America continues to be an inherently evil, racist country because of slavery and Jim Crow? Which America do you currently live in? The one right now in 2017? Or 1865? You really a reality check because I'm 100% confident I live in an America where black males are self made billionaires based on their god given talents. And where LGBTQ do have the right to marry, raise a family and vote. And the freedom to move to states in the union if their current living situation precludes this. My America also happens to be the one in which women and all minorities have the right to vote (despite the fact many minorities opted NOT to do so this past election). If you're living in the later, then you might want to consider relocation to the EU where life ceases to oppress you.

Yes, America had severe growing pains in the past from the unjust institution of slavery and genocide of the Native American. Yes America had severe growing pains in the suppression of women's voting rights. Yes America had severe growing pains when it exploited millions of Chinese in building the railroads and transportation infrastructure of this nation. But try to remember that dirt poor whites and blacks were also exploited in this process by the spirit of Manifest Destiny as well.

I could go on lamenting the injustices of the past. But I don't have to. Because it has been recorded for all posterity by HISTORY. The only way to avoid repeating our mistakes in the past, is to acknowledge our history. Not to re-write it through social engineering and popular SJW consensus of the day. But to ACCEPT it for all of it's good, bad and ugly parts. And then take the lessons learned from our failures and MOVE ON AS A NATION. Unfortunately, one half of this nation's population is hell bent on looking backwards. They permanently reside in the Antebellum times of the Civil War and Jim Crow South. They're content to do so because it relieves them of the accountability to live in the present and TAKE ACCOUNTABILITY FOR THEIR OWN LIVES/DESTINY. Because of this, it's impossible for them to permit our nation to heal and grow beyond it's painfully dysfunctional adolescence. Please empower yourself and cease being a downtrodden serf of the DNC Plantation. Stop beating the corpse of this deceased horse FFS, because it's nothing but skeletal bone. Eight years of constantly brow beating the American public with guilt trips, and igniting race/gender/sexual orientation politics under the Obama administration has clearly achieved that.


----------



## NoPooPool (Aug 18, 2017)

Cynergie said:


> Unfortunately this *WAS* increasingly the case under the Obama administration. Under Obama, increasing number of CA post secondary institutions abolished standardized testing (SAT/ACT/GRE etc). This offended the blue leaning establishment sense of equality. Because such testing was culturally biased and academically unfair to minority students. Which in the eyes of Liberals, was the only way level the playing field and make higher education"fair" for ALL students applicants.
> 
> So now an unqualified C, D -- heck F student -- must be equally considered like a hardworking A student applicant. The get equal consideration when competing for limited admissions spots at state and/or federally funded public university the likes of UCal Berkeley or CSU Sacramento. Because of this political bum nuggetry, I'd swear college students over the last 8 years have been graduating college even *dumber* than when they went in. It's painfully evident in rubbish majors and non existent skill sets they're bring into the work force to date. Here is a perfect example of what I mean.
> 
> ...


Cynergie, you get the POST OF THE MONTH with your long, but thorough explaination as to the state of this country and the plight of ALL citizens, including minority students. Amazing that in this country, illegals get preferential treatment and a better deal over US born, tax paying citizens at the expense of those very students and their families. What a terrible injustice. WAKE UP PEOPLE! This post explains all you need to know. Thanks for such an enlightenmemt. Hopefully this will help explain a few things to those that are angry and misinformed on this UP dot net forum. Their anger, hatred, and prejudice is aimed at the wrong culprits.


----------



## Snowtop (Nov 11, 2014)

Uberk5487 said:


> He said look at you blacks y'all ain't got nothing, you uneducated, you getting shot, and you ain't got no jobs....he took the conditions of 5-10% of blacks and applied it to the vast majority of 50 million people.....he ignored the 95% of hard working tax paying blacks and only highlighted and put on the world stage the scum of the race.....and later he sided with the nazis and kkk and told the world Confederate statues are beautiful....what a great leader 59% of white America has put in place.....


Trump is smarter than I thought. I didn't know he spoke Ebonics. I assume in the post above you are quoting him....or did you just make it up.


----------



## observer (Dec 11, 2014)

Uberk5487 said:


> Dialogue is what we need


"Dialogue is what we need", I agree with this wholeheartedly.

Personally attacking other forum members is not what we need, some posts have been removed and edited.

Members who continue to attack other members will at least be removed from this thread.

Please be civil with each other.


----------



## Rat (Mar 6, 2016)

Uberk5487 said:


> He said look at you blacks y'all ain't got nothing, you uneducated, you getting shot, and you ain't got no jobs....he took the conditions of 5-10% of blacks and applied it to the vast majority of 50 million people.....he ignored the 95% of hard working tax paying blacks and only highlighted and put on the world stage the scum of the race.....and later he sided with the nazis and kkk and told the world Confederate statues are beautiful....what a great leader 59% of white America has put in place.....
> 
> Over and over I have giving percentages....you just got to ****ing read!!!!


He didn't say that. He didn't side with the Nazis, he merely pointed out that the counter protesters came with the intent to cause violence.
No, you didn't.



empresstabitha said:


> We're any of there citizenship statuses questionedm and I didn't say it was harder on Obama than Clinton. I said Trump, the serial sexual assaulter, bankrupter, and non payer of bills. Also his policies were very similar to Hillary's just more conservative.


Neither of Obama's parents were US citizens and Obama's official biography stated he was born in Kenya. That doesn't raise questions?You said anyone else. Trump has never been found to have committed sexual assault.


----------



## Pawtism (Aug 22, 2017)

Rat said:


> He didn't say that. He didn't side with the Nazis, he merely pointed out that the counter protesters came with the intent to cause violence.


Both the protesters and the counter protesters had both peaceful and extremists in them. The Neo Nazis were the alt right extremists and Antifa were the alt left extermists, and those two groups were the ones committing most of the violence against each other. Trump was absolutely right that both sides had groups that came out with the intent for violence and thus both sides are equally responsible for what happened there. Both the Neo Nazis and Antifa are effectively domestic terrorist groups. That's the problem with most liberals though, they can only see one side.

Think of it this way, when Obama held a rally, were there wide spread riots in almost every city he visited? No, there were peaceful protests, but no wide spread riots outside his venue. Now when Trump held a rally, were there wide spread riots in almost every city he visited? Yes, admittedly some came from peaceful protest, but many (especially Antifa) went with the sole intention of starting a riot. Again I point out that there are extremists on both sides. However, which side seems more prone to violence?

Can't tell? Well lets look at speakers at college campuses. When a liberal goes to a college campus to say something controversial, the lines to get in are very long and while there are some protesters, no one riots. When a conservative goes to a college campus to say something controversial, half the time they don't even get to speak because a bunch of liberal "protesters" have started a riot outside and are actually damaging the property.

Bottom line, liberals are far more likely than conservatives to resort to violence. I'm all for healthy debate, but let's keep it honest here folks.


----------



## empresstabitha (Aug 25, 2016)

Rat said:


> He didn't say that. He didn't side with the Nazis, he merely pointed out that the counter protesters came with the intent to cause violence.
> No, you didn't.
> 
> Neither of Obama's parents were US citizens and Obama's official biography stated he was born in Kenya. That doesn't raise questions?You said anyone else. Trump has never been found to have committed sexual assault.


His mother was a U.S. citizen and no it didnt state that


----------



## Tihstae (Jan 31, 2017)

Cynergie said:


> *It's a fact that the US taxpayer has had to bear the financial burden of educating illegal migrant students in this country. Period.
> ...*


I wish I could hit like on this 100 times. But alas, 1 like is all you get from me as it is all that is allowed. :-(


----------



## NC252 (Jan 8, 2016)

Tihstae said:


> I wish I could hit like on this 100 times. But alas, 1 like is all you get from me as it is all that is allowed. :-(


I never hear people like you guys complain about your tax dollars going to Israel so they can drop bombs on Palestinian kids......guess that's y'all nature....y'all ok with paying taxes to kill people, but not feed them and make their life better......plus no matter what, you will pay the same amount in taxes....if all black and Mexicans disappeared you'll tax debt we stay the same.....so just shut up already.....


----------



## observer (Dec 11, 2014)

Cynergie said:


> *It's a fact that the US taxpayer has had to bear the financial burden of educating illegal migrant students in this country. Period. *
> 
> Paradigm example:
> 
> ...


"All at the expense of ME, a tax paying student with $265K worth student loans??? Really?"

With all due respect and not trying to be inflammatory, how does one rack up 265K in student loans and what kind of job justifies this expense?


----------



## Snowtop (Nov 11, 2014)

Keep it open...I love reading ignorant racists, from both sides, spew nonsense.


----------



## Pawtism (Aug 22, 2017)

observer said:


> "All at the expense of ME, a tax paying student with $265K worth student loans??? Really?"
> 
> With all due respect and not trying to be inflammatory, how does one rack up 265K in student loans and what kind of job justifies this expense?


Just for the record, by the time you get a Ph.D, if you've taken no grants or scholarships, it's possible to get to 250K or so in student loan debt. I'm not saying I'd be willing to do it lol, I'm just saying it's possible.


----------



## observer (Dec 11, 2014)

I try not to close any threads.

Please keep in mind that deletions of posts are discretionary depending on what a moderator thinks is or is not discriminatory. We are not perfect, if you feel a post is against rules please report it.

That being said, all members are welcome not to read any thread. There are other threads that could interest you.


----------



## Pawtism (Aug 22, 2017)

observer said:


> I try not to close any threads.
> 
> Please keep in mind that deletions of posts are discretionary depending on what a moderator thinks is or is not discriminatory. We are not perfect, if you feel a post is against rules please report it.
> 
> That being said, all members are welcome not to read any thread. There are other threads that could interest you.


Fair enough, thank you for explaining.


----------



## Cocobird (Dec 9, 2015)

observer said:


> I try not to close any threads.
> 
> Please keep in mind that deletions of posts are discretionary depending on what a moderator thinks is or is not discriminatory. We are not perfect, if you feel a post is against rules please report it.
> 
> That being said, all members are welcome not to read any thread. There are other threads that could interest you.


Sorry, but the posts I made did not attack any individual, but was making people think about their own actions in a way they might not recognize


----------



## Tihstae (Jan 31, 2017)

NC252 said:


> I never hear people like you guys complain about your tax dollars going to Israel so they can drop bombs on Palestinian kids......guess that's y'all nature....y'all ok with paying taxes to kill people, but not feed them and make their life better......plus no matter what, you will pay the same amount in taxes....if all black and Mexicans disappeared you'll tax debt we stay the same.....so just shut up already.....


Then you have never heard me talk obviously. People like me... Sheesh.

My political philosophy is quite simple. I'm a fiscal conservative and a social liberal. Which in short means keep your hands out of my wallet and your eyes out of my bedroom.

A longer explanation. I am not OK with most of the taxes we pay and I am even less agreeable to how our taxes are used.
Examples:

CA has both a gas tax and high registration rates for vehicles. The stated purpose of both is to maintain the infrastructure of the roads. Yet this money goes into the general fund and is spent on everything but the infrastructure. So a NEW GAS TAX and INCREASED REGISTRATION law was just passed with a promise (pinky swear) that all this new money will pay for infrastructure but it is still going into the general fund.
Money being sent to ANY other country (for ANY reason) while we have people in our country living below the poverty line is not acceptable. I do not however support a basic income or handouts. People will need to deserve the helping hand and need to work for it unless they are unable.
Federal government taking money from local governments for education and then giving it back to them (after the fed takes a large cut to pay themselves) ONLY if you abide by what the fed believes is education. The feds need to get out of education and leave it to the community. (Read the 10th Amendment for why this is the case).
Obama sending Millions to the United Nations for an un-ratified treaty out of a slush fund for the Justice department. Now that is anything but justice.
Farm subsidies going to major corporations. They are intended for family farms but even then, they are out of control. An example is milk in the grocery store would be a fraction of the price we pay now if it wasn't subsidized and dairy farmers guaranteed that any milk produced will be purchased by the government if not sold on the open market.
CA taxing us to purchase firearms with fees for background checks that are free in every other state and then transferring the money made from the profit of that tax into the general fund or use for other purchases when the law that allows the tax for background checks specifically states that it shall not tax us more money than it takes to run the program.
And to bring this back on topic:
Don't assume anything about anyone and maybe this topic wouldn't even exist.

Signed an overtaxed citizen that is Ubering because of it.



observer said:


> "All at the expense of ME, a tax paying student with $265K worth student loans??? Really?"
> 
> With all due respect and not trying to be inflammatory, how does one rack up 265K in student loans and what kind of job justifies this expense?


$265k would be high for an undergrad degree. I the poster stated he was a grad student grading papers which make me suspect he is either a masters or higher student which is right in line with what it costs to pay your way through college now. A high end undergrad degree will leave most people in debt of around $200k.


----------



## Lildono (Dec 19, 2015)

Tihstae said:


> I wish I could hit like on this 100 times. But alas, 1 like is all you get from me as it is all that is allowed. :-(


Illegals also pay taxes, state , federal, and sales tax but I guess you dont count that.
But this comment will probably be removed for stating a fact that can defend a minority.


----------



## Snowtop (Nov 11, 2014)

Tihstae said:


> Signed an overtaxed citizen that is Ubering because of it.


Well at least we don't have to pay taxes on our Uber income.


----------



## observer (Dec 11, 2014)

One thing I should add is that moderator actions are not up for discussion in the forum and is against forum rules.

Please PM me, any other moderator or uberpeople.net if you have any questions or concerns.


----------



## Snowtop (Nov 11, 2014)

Lildono said:


> Illegals also pay taxes, state , federal, and sales tax but I guess you dont count that.


The first word in your post sums it all up


----------



## observer (Dec 11, 2014)

Tihstae said:


> Then you have never heard me talk obviously. People like me... Sheesh.
> 
> My political philosophy is quite simple. I'm a fiscal conservative and a social liberal. Which in short means keep your hands out of my wallet and your eyes out of my bedroom.
> 
> ...


I think most members here agree with your view on taxes.

200K is a big investment. Hopefully students invest wisely.


----------



## Snowtop (Nov 11, 2014)

Tihstae said:


> My political philosophy is quite simple. I'm a fiscal conservative and a social liberal. Which in short means keep your hands out of my wallet and your eyes out of my bedroom.


That is called being a Libertarian which I count myself a proud member.


----------



## Lissetti (Dec 20, 2016)

observer said:


> "All at the expense of ME, a tax paying student with $265K worth student loans??? Really?"
> 
> With all due respect and not trying to be inflammatory, how does one rack up 265K in student loans and what kind of job justifies this expense?


Right??! I totally agree with your question! I'm a computer science student, getting a bachelor's in CSI full stack developement. 4 years and I still won't come halfway to 265k. Computer Science engineering is some of the most expensive education to get! Usually a bachelor's is all that's required for most entry level CS jobs. Any higher degree can be accomplished by working in tech by day and going to school at night, and now having the income to pay your own tuition. Also many companies will also pay for higher degrees once you earn your bachelor's on your own.

I don't know about medical and legal though. Maybe a neurosurgeon might rack that kind of debt up in the 12+ years of schooling they need, but how many illegal immigrants come here to be neurosurgeons, District Attorneys, and I don't know....... astronauts?


----------



## Tihstae (Jan 31, 2017)

Lissetti said:


> Right??! I totally agree with your question! I'm a computer science student, getting a bachelor's in CSI full stack developement. 4 years and I still won't come halfway to 265k. Computer Science engineering is some of the most expensive education to get! Usually a bachelor's is all that's required for most entry level CS jobs. Any higher degree can be accomplished by working in tech by day and going to school at night, and now having the income to pay your own tuition. Also many companies will also pay for higher degrees once you earn your bachelor's on your own.
> 
> I don't know about medical and legal though. Maybe a neurosurgeon might rack that kind of debt up in the 12+ years of schooling they need, but how many illegal immigrants come here to be neurosurgeons, District Attorneys, and I don't know....... astronauts?


From: https://www.topuniversities.com/student-info/student-finance/how-much-does-it-cost-study-us










And that is for an undergraduate degree. Poster said he was a graduate student which is more expensive for tuition. And those are averages. I'll let you guess how much USC or an Ivy League is going to cost.


----------



## Trafficat (Dec 19, 2016)

Tihstae said:


> $265k would be high for an undergrad degree. I the poster stated he was a grad student grading papers which make me suspect he is either a masters or higher student which is right in line with what it costs to pay your way through college now. A high end undergrad degree will leave most people in debt of around $200k.


I've got a master of science and no student debt whatsoever. My undergrad tuition was nearly 100% covered by scholarships (what wasn't I paid for with a part-time job) and my grad school was covered through assitantships. Which is a really good thing for me because if I had debt I'd probably be paying it back for the rest of my life. But it was a really bad thing for society because society wasted its money giving me a 6 year education so I could be an Uber driver.

They should have made me pay for college instead of giving me free college. If I had to pay for college I wouldn't have gone. That would mean less people with degrees, and the people who did get degrees would more easily get jobs. Instead I wasted my time and added to an over-saturated market for college graduates.

The government was telling me that society needed more engineers, when society really needed more taxi drivers. The market has spoken.


----------



## Cynergie (Apr 10, 2017)

observer said:


> "All at the expense of ME, a tax paying student with $265K worth student loans??? Really?"
> 
> With all due respect and not trying to be inflammatory, how does one rack up 265K in student loans and what kind of job justifies this expense?


After leaving active duty USAF, worked for a State of CA Dept. Used up my GI Bill to pay my tuition for my MBA a while working there. Forced to take out Grad Plus loans to cover my cost of living expenses. Because back then, I was naive enough to believe promotion in this agency was based on merit. LOL. Found out nepotism, fraternization with mgmt i.e just about anything NOT based on your hard work and education was the norm for promotion. Not just for that state agency, but the state CA government in general. Got tired of wasting my life seeing incompetent ppl get promoted above me because of their "protected minority" status based on gender, sexual orientation, race and religeous (translation Islamic) beliefs. Which appears to be the latest Liberal in thing. A LESBIAN MUSLIM female migrant who got promoted within my Dept ONE YEAR of setting foot on US soil was the last straw. Mgmt wasn't even trying to hide their blatant prejudice at that point. Transfering to another agency proved Murphy's Law was a real female dog. Woof. LOL.

First BS was in natural science and the job market lacked demand for Chemists in both govt and private sector. That's when I left the govt and started attending school FT as an engineering student. Took me 2 yrs in that career slump working for the state, before I realized engineering was the one other discipline I excelled at. And what would keep me gainfully employed regardless of the economy.

I'd already used up my GI Bill getting my useless MBA (bad timing for a business major given the subprime bubble implosion and subsequent CA economy recession). So was down to Grad student loans and PT work trying to meet mortgage payments/property taxes/bills and other financial obligations.

Short answer to your question:

Earned worthless MBA degree from private University at $40K/yr x 2yr = $80k

Earned 2nd BS Civil Engineering degree from State University at $8k/yr x 4yr = $36k

Earned 2nd MS in Civil Engineering degree at private University at $55k/yr x 2yr = $110k

Compounded interest on all these loans over last 8+ yrs (since I had to skip a semester or two to work FT for mortgage reasons) = the rest of this house payment I now owe Uncle Sam. And since I'm not a protected minority, I doubt if the taxpayer will be footing my student debt bill anytime soon....

Regardless, I'm in good company being one of Millions of college students who owe Uncle Sam and taxpayer billions. And I'm one of the lucky ones, since I've yet to default on any of my student loans. So basically used debt to finance debt. Have been paying for this original sin in capitalized interest ever since. LMAO.


----------



## NC252 (Jan 8, 2016)

observer said:


> One thing I should add is that moderator actions are not up for discussion in the forum and is against forum rules.
> 
> Please PM me, any other moderator or uberpeople.net if you have any questions or concerns.


S



Cynergie said:


> After leaving active duty USAF, worked for a State of CA Dept. Used up my GI Bill to pay my tuition for my MBA a while working there. Forced to take out Grad Plus loans to cover my cost of living expenses. Because back then, I was naive enough to believe promotion in this agency was based on merit. LOL. Found out nepotism, fraternization with mgmt i.e just about anything NOT based on your hard work and education was the norm for promotion. Not just for that state agency, but the state CA government in general. Got tired of wasting my life seeing incompetent ppl get promoted above me because of their "protected minority" status based on gender, sexual orientation, race and religeous (translation Islamic) beliefs. Which appears to be the latest Liberal in thing. A LESBIAN MUSLIM female migrant who got promoted within my Dept ONE YEAR of setting foot on US soil was the last straw. Mgmt wasn't even trying to hide their blatant prejudice at that point. Transfering to another agency proved Murphy's Law was a real female dog. Woof. LOL.
> 
> First BS was in natural science and the job market lacked demand for Chemists in both govt and private sector. That's when I left the govt and started attending school FT as an engineering student. Took me 2 yrs in that career slump working for the state, before I realized engineering was the one other discipline I excelled at. And what would keep me gainfully employed regardless of the economy.
> 
> ...


All that to become a Uber driver


----------



## Cynergie (Apr 10, 2017)

NC252 said:


> Sound like you think you're God......sit down and be humble....you definitely deleting post that favor blacks....but that's typical!!!
> 
> All that to become a Uber driver


Not Ubering atm. Haven't done so since school year started in August. Uber/Flex were convenient, and reasonably profitable gigs to make money over the summer while I was waiting for my doctorate program to begin this fall..

Now that I'm finally on a full fellowship that covers my tuition and PT student internship working for a potential future employer, I only need it to pay bills.

So basically using it the way it was it was intended -- as a reasonably lucrative side gig.

Edit: your tone comes across as being very sarcastic and cynnical. Hope this was not what you intended in your reply to my post. But if so, then I hope you're seeking better career prospects in the future. Because self pity and self loathing will consume you otherwise.


----------



## Cynergie (Apr 10, 2017)

Rat said:


> He didn't say that. He didn't side with the Nazis, he merely pointed out that the counter protesters came with the intent to cause violence.
> No, you didn't.
> 
> Neither of Obama's parents were US citizens and Obama's official biography stated he was born in Kenya. That doesn't raise questions?You said anyone else. Trump has never been found to have committed sexual assault.


You should check out Dinesh Souza's movie 2016. He made it back in 2012 The Democrats and Obama's 4th state at the time tried to discredit and kill of publicity for it every opportunity they got. Anyhow, Souza makes an extremely provocative thesis in the movie. And some 99% of what he predicted would happen under Obama's 2nd reign in transforming America came true. Man is a true visionary. Check it out on DVD or perhaps Netflix.

https://www.dineshdsouza.com/films/2016-obamas-america/

Couldn't resist adding this youtube clip. Typical fate of what happens to a guilt ridden white male SJW who's been kitty whipped by the leftist leaning educational system. This kid is the quintessential, clueless #CryBabyMillennial Snowflake who suddenly wakes up. And realizes he's COMPLETELY out of his pedantic depth. Desperaately trying to stay afloat dangerous waters with a subtle undercurrent rip tide called Souza. LFMAO.

hahaha. FINALLY found the clip I was looking for. This is my animated meme response to the same old tired, age old, leftist DNC Plantation argument. The same broken, illogical argument which --unlike the brainwashed 2K bot in the video -- folks like emperesstabitha will never succeed in guilt tripping and emotionally brow beating me with....






btw: Notice the moment when the kid realizes he's drowning? And begins desperately looking around for any straws he can grab on his way down to the bottom of Mariana's Trench?  Now notice the subtle passive-aggressive body language of the master puppeteer (aka the #CryBabySnowFlake's professor) who's sitting immediately to the right of the kid? SHE should've been the one verbally dueling Souza --- not this poor clueless brainwashed drone of a kid. This public shaming outcome was NOT what she had expected when she manipulated him into making a complete fool out of himself...


----------



## Lissetti (Dec 20, 2016)

Tihstae said:


> From: https://www.topuniversities.com/student-info/student-finance/how-much-does-it-cost-study-us
> 
> View attachment 160690
> 
> ...


Yes I was referring to undergraduate, being I am one. Any higher education I'll pay for myself with my tech job. Ivy League!! I completely forgot about them since with my family and back ground, that wasn't even an option for us. Hah! The movie " My Cousin Vinny" is practically based off my family  We got a "Shoebox" lawyer in the family and yes he, like many family members, says the word, "Yewts"


----------



## NC252 (Jan 8, 2016)

Cynergie said:


> Not Ubering atm. Haven't done so since school year started in August. Uber/Flex were convenient, and reasonably profitable gigs to make money over the summer while I was waiting for my doctorate program to begin this fall..
> 
> Now that I'm finally on a full fellowship that covers my tuition and PT student internship working for a potential future employer, I only need it to pay bills.
> 
> ...


Im not one to judge....I have $60000 in student loan debt for no real reason at all.....but $250,000 is alot of debt...I figured only medical doctors racked up that type of student loan debt.....


----------



## koyotemohn (Mar 15, 2017)

Answer:

*Tap mah fingers to the mix of music and raise and lower the volume...as they talk so they can hear how the music be listening to them.

keep my son's photo present...because that just might be the last thing I see in life.

If hate speech is directed at me? Police station is the final stop en route to your destination...either before or after I get there.*


----------



## UberCheese (Sep 3, 2017)

No. In previous generations, there were liberal Republicans, conservative Republicans, and moderate republicans just like you still have somewhat conservative Dems and left wing and moderate Dems too these days.

Civil Rights are things that come naturally to real Republicans. Fake Republicans or former Dixiecrats (and their horrible descendants) don't value things like Civil Rights. They consider themselves conservatives.


Rat said:


> Speaking of lies: Conservatives enacted Abolition, Civil Rights Act while the Democrats fought against them tooth and nail. Your version of history is a lie.
> 
> Why do I find that difficult to believe?





darkshy77 said:


> Fun to play along with them yup Trump sucks, yes Hillary would have be evil. Wish I was black too.... Police are bad/good. So fun my Jew butt hates everyone.


----------



## Cynergie (Apr 10, 2017)

Fubernuber said:


> Wow you have a mental impediment when it comes to fair comparisons. How do you score on a logic exam? You should take one, it will reveal alot you did not know before today. Whats it like being a parrot for the b.l.m. "movement"? I am just going to throw this out there.
> 
> Eample #1. Generally People who were not educated, for the most part didnt care to educate them selves, did not and still do not (generalizing here) have strong family values, were not gassed, were not slaughtered like sheep. Generally people who were denied opportunity and put to work many times against their will HUNDREDS of years ago. Same people who identify as african first not american but are further from current africans in culture and mindset than white euoropeans.
> 
> Example #2: people who throughout history going back thousands of years, have peen persecuted, enslaved, killed and evicted enmasse. Same people that developed modern mathematics, physics, scripture, music, innovation. Manufacture and design modern weapons in the smallest land area on earth with the largest target sign. People who are known for maintaining a strong family bond (too strong some will argue). People who as recent as yesterday are still persecuted and despised globally.....


Excellent post Fubernuber. Don't forget some 400-450 years of slavery of Jews at the hands of Africans during biblical times as well. As eloquently phrased here:

_*When Israel was in Egypt's land, *

*Let my people go.....

*Oppressed so hard, they could not stand,*

*Let my people go......

*Go down, Moses, way down in Egypt's land,*

Tell old,

Pharaoh,

*To let my people go......
*_
-- Famous American ***** spiritual

Oh the sweet irony taking Occam's Razor to these parallel universes. Proof the more things change over time, the more they remain the same. And irrefutable proof that the most retrospective complainers are always insecure, since they are incapable of self introspection. Which would've immediately alerted them to the fact they have an Achilles heel to protect....


----------



## UberCheese (Sep 3, 2017)

Im positive in any other conversation, you argue that ancient Egyptians were not African.



Cynergie said:


> Excellent post Fubernuber. Don't forget some 400-450 years of slavery of Jews at the hands of Africans during biblical times as well. As eloquently phrased here:
> 
> _*When Israel was in Egypt's land, *
> 
> ...


----------



## koyotemohn (Mar 15, 2017)

If everyone doing rideshare was paid properly there would be no race referendum and no one would care about racially insensitive comments...at 100+ an hour my skin gets thicker exponentially quicker. The truth is that everyone is paid jack shit and there is no one left to blame for being equally broke except each other's behavior.


----------



## Cynergie (Apr 10, 2017)

UberCheese said:


> Im positive in any other conversation, you argue that ancient Egyptians were not African.


Stop trolling by deliberately misconstruing my intent -- regardless of how sarcastic it was intended to be.

Stop trying to put words into my mouth. I fail to see how you could've arrived at that conclusion given the fact you don't know me. Unless you're a GoT Bran type who can time travel that is. 

Now all sarcasm aside, let me be explicit since you enjoy muddying the waters:

1. The ancient Egyptians were AFRICANS.

2. The ancient pyramids already existed (as far back as 2600 BC) during the time that the Israelite's were in Egypt. Which -- from numerous biblical references --were clearly being built by Jewish slave labor. Right up to the moment the Lord God himself directed Moses to tell Pharaoh to go wank himself...

This means

3. The Ancient Egyptians the Israelite's encountered during their enslavement in biblical times, were most likely AFRICANS. Dark skinned AFRICANS who were NOT of Eurasian Alexandrian/Greek Ptolemy descent who arrived in Egypt some 2300 years later. Archaeological evidence from the remains of the Queen of Sheba (who was been deemed to be of Nubian descent) can attest to that.

Pure irony, when considering this song was created by African Americans, several millennia later. Who used it to describe their 242 years of tribulation under the institution of slavery. And subsequently later in the Jim Crow socioeconomic slavery of the Deep South. Country is only 242 years old since 1775. Africans imprisoned Jews for over 400 years in bibilical times. See how one might start having confusion over liberal hyperbole outrage about the holocaust -- when their numbers don't add?

More specifically: that 6 million dollar man figure the pro MSB/Jihadist left keeps downplaying in the holocaust, is just white noise. Especially when compared to hundreds of millions Jews who died in slavery building the likes of the pyramids of Giza...


----------



## observer (Dec 11, 2014)

Cynergie said:


> After leaving active duty USAF, worked for a State of CA Dept. Used up my GI Bill to pay my tuition for my MBA a while working there. Forced to take out Grad Plus loans to cover my cost of living expenses. Because back then, I was naive enough to believe promotion in this agency was based on merit. LOL. Found out nepotism, fraternization with mgmt i.e just about anything NOT based on your hard work and education was the norm for promotion. Not just for that state agency, but the state CA government in general. Got tired of wasting my life seeing incompetent ppl get promoted above me because of their "protected minority" status based on gender, sexual orientation, race and religeous (translation Islamic) beliefs. Which appears to be the latest Liberal in thing. A LESBIAN MUSLIM female migrant who got promoted within my Dept ONE YEAR of setting foot on US soil was the last straw. Mgmt wasn't even trying to hide their blatant prejudice at that point. Transfering to another agency proved Murphy's Law was a real female dog. Woof. LOL.
> 
> First BS was in natural science and the job market lacked demand for Chemists in both govt and private sector. That's when I left the govt and started attending school FT as an engineering student. Took me 2 yrs in that career slump working for the state, before I realized engineering was the one other discipline I excelled at. And what would keep me gainfully employed regardless of the economy.
> 
> ...


Sounds like you're going through quite a struggle.

I've come to realize that "getting an education" isn't all it's cracked up to be. I didn't go to college but I've always been a student at SOHK. I was able to take my high school education and work my way up to a pretty decent paying job. Then I got laid off after 20+ years and a company sale.

I've told my kids that they can go to school but their best bet is to start their own business. One son is in college while working at a restaurant (he wants to be a chef and own a restaurant). The other is an artist, he knows there's not any money in it but he loves art. He's looking to join an arts program in Mexico.

Both boys know that their life will not be like mine, or their grandfathers or their great grandfathers. Times have changed. The good thing is they both value a happy life over the one I led, always chasing that next dollar.

Life has changed or will change for everyone. We are heading into uncharted waters.


----------



## UberCheese (Sep 3, 2017)

Agreed. With a $1M/yr income, I would consider licking a kkk member's ass publicaly right at his trailer park gate.

But at 60 cents a mile, he has to get out of my car with his feet dragging.



koyotemohn said:


> If everyone doing rideshare was paid properly there would be no race referendum and no one would care about racially insensitive comments...at 100+ an hour my skin gets thicker exponentially quicker. The truth is that everyone is paid jack shit and there is no one left to blame for being equally broke except each other's behavior.


Ancient Egyptians were East Africans. African Americans are West Africans.

Saying that an Indian Ocean/East Mediterranean African is the same as an Atlantic African is like calling a Turk British.



Cynergie said:


> Stop trolling by deliberately misconstruing my intent -- regardless of how sarcastic it was intended to be.
> 
> Stop trying to put words into my mouth. I fail to see how you could've arrived at that conclusion given the fact you don't know me. Unless you're a GoT Bran type who can time travel that is.
> 
> ...


----------



## Cynergie (Apr 10, 2017)

observer Excellent advice to your kids. If I could relive life beginning at HS graduation, I'd have done just that. Took a gap year and got my feet wet. Not wasting my time learning about complex, unrealistic theories which you rarely get to apply to problem solving once you graduate college. lol. But learning real hard skill sets (drafting, surveying etc) and soft skill sets (communication, leadership, negotiation etc.) where the rubber meets the road. Then begin college some 1 - 2 years later. Because I would've had a clear idea of what it was I wanted to pursue as a major. Would've been a lot less enslaved to the financial system that's for sure. But my career prospects/earning potential have significantly improved since the start of this school year. Will be definitely taking advantage of my loan deferment period to pay down as much principal interest possible.

Yeah the last 8+ years were hard. But I never gave up and/or tried to blame someone else for the jacked up hand life was dealing me at that point in time. Most importantly, I never lost faith in myself. Which is why I can't relate to people who lack the fundamental concept of accountability. Or the will to work hard, sacrifice when necessary to succeed on Maslow's Hierarchy. Someone who just sits on their ass all day, bumming around until that next food stamp/welfare check, is likely to earn my contempt. But if they're trying in between welfare checks (like job interviews, working several odd jobs, etc). that is a clear indicator to me that they're willing to work hard to move up in life. I have no issues providing them state sponsored welfare as a taxpayer. Just as long as they don't abuse the privilege and get off ASAP so someone else in need can use it. I'm basically allergic to free loaders I guess.

"..._Ancient Egyptians were East Africans. African Americans are West Africans_..."

UberCheese Ahhh yes. Good point. This is the same difference between Western and Eastern Europeans who colonized America at the expense of the Native Americans.

See what I did there?


----------



## NC252 (Jan 8, 2016)

UberCheese said:


> No. In previous generations, there were liberal Republicans, conservative Republicans, and moderate republicans just like you still have somewhat conservative Dems and left wing and moderate Dems too these days.
> 
> Civil Rights are things that come naturally to real Republicans. Fake Republicans or former Dixiecrats (and their horrible descendants) don't value things like Civil Rights. They consider themselves conservatives.


I glad you acknowledge that the new Republicans are the ole Democrats.....when these klansman try to say they are the ones that freed blacks....its a lie and a insult....



UberCheese said:


> Im positive in any other conversation, you argue that ancient Egyptians were not African.


Yeah black Hebrews from West Africa we're slaves of black Pharaohs of Egypt, then they escaped to what now Israel then eventually back to West Africa where the were recaptured and sent by ship to all over the new world.....just as the Bible predicted.....


----------



## Cynergie (Apr 10, 2017)

NC252 said:


> I glad you acknowledge that the new Republicans are the ole Democrats.....when these klansman try to say they are the ones that freed blacks....its a lie and a insult....


Like our upstanding, late Hon. Sen. Robert Byrd. The epitome of Antebellum gallantry in this PDA photo op with his protegee and Goldwater Girl Hillary Rodham Clinton.

http://www.snopes.com/clinton-byrd-photo-klan/

For the 2K Millennial wunderkind Liberals who don't know who Sen Byrd was...






Yes. It took him until 1982 and the loss of his grandson to acknowledge blacks could love their grandsons too. Nice to see he'd let little "It" enter the restroom. How ground breakingly progressive of him.

And yep. She had the temerity to eulogize a former Dixieland Grand Dragon of the KKK. 






Which of course, the drive by MSM still suffers campaign amnesia to date about this questionable political relationship...

Pity the minority fools who still believe in this witch....

A leopard can't change it's spots. If it says it's a Progressive #Libertard --yet carries that kind of racial baggage--politically execute it and put it out of its misery. Then move on with your life.

Dinesh Sousa summarized the political bait and switch of the majority of African American blacks over the last century best. From the Republican Party of Lincoln which led the slaves to Emancipation, straight to the socioeconomic slavery of the Dixieland DNC Plantation. Where most of them have remained bound by their welfare chains to this day...






And whoopsie! Just in case you forgot who the real Clintons are. I'll just leave these right here:


----------



## koyotemohn (Mar 15, 2017)

We are what happens when a temporarily broke billionaires gain access to an online coffee room.

The reason rideshare works is because the low bar of entry and the very real necessity. We should be paid more and not have to worry so much. Period.

The trouble is that in order to get by we all have to be exposed to people we just want not a damned thing to do with...

My privilege is mah ride. I share that privilege with umpteen other mofos who would opt out of my circumstance or are chomping at the bit for a chance to be behind the wheel.

Puerto Rico has lots of Uber drivers wishing for sky-net or sky daddy or FEMA or whatever to save the day. Same with Florida, Houston , Virgin Islands.

People have their knickers in about the migration of human beings but they are ready for hand outs the moment an earthquake migrates north from Mexico to San Fran....it's not going to take much of anything to clutch on your neighbor like there is no tomorrow.

Look past this low hanging fruit.

We need to cease and desist and get out of each other's way asap. It's become a little too easy to be at each other's throats.

It's become way too easy to get political and get ultra dismissive of each other's experiences.

This is as we watch our fellow citizens community get ripped apart by an angry planet.

But sure let's keep up with how race is either a non starter or a non negotiable .

Just pay me so I can look out for my family...(black, white, native, Latino, Filipino....I got a big family filled with different kinds of people who got color n culture)


----------



## NC252 (Jan 8, 2016)

Cynergie said:


> Like our upstanding, late Hon. Sen. Robert Byrd. The epitome of Antebellum gallantry in this PDA photo op with his protegee and Goldwater Girl Hillary Rodham Clinton.
> 
> http://www.snopes.com/clinton-byrd-photo-klan/
> 
> ...


Pity anyone who believes some rich stranger has the average Joe best interest at heart.....they all moonlight together.....


----------



## Ubermakesmewet (Oct 2, 2016)

I was called an N* word by a passenger because I declined waiting for him and his wife to get mcdonalds (like, really -_-), then the guy gets out slams door* and proceeds to call me an N word. I'm not black and he was so drunk that could not see straight. Told me to go serve him some fries, call me a monkey. This was in Louisiana lol. All of this and they were so drunk that could not see my real skin color, I get it, it was dark out. Kinda know what black people have to deal with in the south.


----------



## Rat (Mar 6, 2016)

Pawtism said:


> Both the protesters and the counter protesters had both peaceful and extremists in them. The Neo Nazis were the alt right extremists and Antifa were the alt left extermists, and those two groups were the ones committing most of the violence against each other. Trump was absolutely right that both sides had groups that came out with the intent for violence and thus both sides are equally responsible for what happened there. Both the Neo Nazis and Antifa are effectively domestic terrorist groups. That's the problem with most liberals though, they can only see one side.
> 
> Think of it this way, when Obama held a rally, were there wide spread riots in almost every city he visited? No, there were peaceful protests, but no wide spread riots outside his venue. Now when Trump held a rally, were there wide spread riots in almost every city he visited? Yes, admittedly some came from peaceful protest, but many (especially Antifa) went with the sole intention of starting a riot. Again I point out that there are extremists on both sides. However, which side seems more prone to violence?
> 
> ...


Let us also not forget paid agitators went to Trump rallies to incite violence. The media has been complicit in this. Note during the debate Trump stood beside his podium while Clinton walked to his side of the sage. The media then portrayed this as Trump ominously stalking her. Note the photos were staged so that Trumps podium was hidden, but you can clearly see in the video that it was Clinton who placed herself in front of Trump.


----------



## NC252 (Jan 8, 2016)

Ubermakesmewet said:


> I was called an N* word by a passenger because I declined waiting for him and his wife to get mcdonalds (like, really -_-), then the guy gets out slams door* and proceeds to call me an N word. I'm not black and he was so drunk that could not see straight. Told me to go serve him some fries, call me a monkey. This was in Louisiana lol. All of this and they were so drunk that could not see my real skin color, I get it, it was dark out. Kinda know what black people have to deal with in the south.


Now imagine trying get a job or a bank loan or even a 5 star rating from these same type of people....


----------



## intrakitt (Sep 14, 2016)

Uberk5487 said:


> What's so scary is just like Nazi Germany the majority of whites especially white males line up behind these silly and false ideologies...I had a white pax tell me a dark skin black guy, how great and necessary Jim crow and apartide was, he said because "blacks with freedom don't know how to act".....then started almost sobbing about how oppress whites are and how blacks are just terrorizing whites everyday because the liberals told them to do so.....


Which is interesting because, statistically, most whites in America (68% of America) do not interact with black people (13.6% of America) on a daily or even weekly basis. As a matter of fact, the majority of whites in America rarely speak to, or interact with, black people at all.

No one has to challenge me on the facts. We're on the internet, it's easy to look it up yourself.


----------



## NC252 (Jan 8, 2016)

Rat said:


> Let us also not forget paid agitators went to Trump rallies to incite violence. The media has been complicit in this. Note during the debate Trump stood beside his podium while Clinton walked to his side of the sage. The media then portrayed this as Trump ominously stalking her. Note the photos were staged so that Trumps podium was hidden, but you can clearly see in the video that it was Clinton who placed herself in front of Trump.


Trumps just a innocent pure hearted butterfly of a man who have never done any wrong.......I think the guy is related to Jesus....the best dang Yankee I ever seen....I do declare!!!


----------



## Rat (Mar 6, 2016)

empresstabitha said:


> His mother was a U.S. citizen and no it didnt state that


His mother renounced her citizenship and his official bio from his days as a college professor stated "born in Kenya and raised in the world". You sir, are a liar.



intrakitt said:


> Which is interesting because, statistically, most whites in America (68% of America) do not interact with black people (13.6% of America) on a daily or even weekly basis. As a matter of fact, the majority of whites in America rarely speak to, or interact with, black people at all.
> 
> No one has to challenge me on the facts. We're on the internet, it's easy to look it up yourself.


I think you made all that up


----------



## NC252 (Jan 8, 2016)

UberCheese said:


> Agreed. With a $1M/yr income, I would consider licking a kkk member's ass publicaly right at his trailer park gate.
> 
> But at 60 cents a mile, he has to get out of my car with his feet dragging.
> 
> ...


We made it to Australia and Asia and Papa New Guinea but just couldn't quite making to North Africa ....ha ha ha....the pyramids were built by Jerry springer and Woody Allen and Donald sterling ....we been here for millions of years whites only came out of the caves a few thousand years ago, but everything anicent came from y'all huh.....


----------



## UberCheese (Sep 3, 2017)

Rat said:


> His mother renounced her citizenship and his official bio from his days as a college professor stated "born in Kenya and raised in the world". You sir, are a liar.


Hawaii states he was "born in Honolulu."

Now, mine states I was born in a particular US county. Watch how this works:

I was born in England, raised by the world. (The county where I was born still has that record)

I was born in Taj Mahal and then raised in the world. (That stubborn US county still refuses to erase my birth.)


----------



## Rat (Mar 6, 2016)

NC252 said:


> Trumps just a innocent pure hearted butterfly of a man who have never done any wrong.......I think the guy is related to Jesus....the best dang Yankee I ever seen....I do declare!!!


So you have no factual rebuttal at all. Instead you use sarcasm.


----------



## NC252 (Jan 8, 2016)

Rat said:


> So you have no factual rebuttal at all. Instead you use sarcasm.


He's just a wonderful man isn't he.....


----------



## Rat (Mar 6, 2016)

UberCheese said:


> Hawaii states he was "born in Honolulu."
> 
> Now, mine states I was born in a particular US county. Watch how this works:
> 
> ...


Do you ever wonder why it took 8 YEARS to produce a birth certificate? I noticed you didn't address my statements at all, so it appears you know them to be true.



NC252 said:


> He's just a wonderful man isn't he.....


And still just sarcasm.



NC252 said:


> We made it to Australia and Asia and Papa New Guinea but just couldn't quite making to North Africa ....ha ha ha....the pyramids were built by Jerry springer and Woody Allen and Donald sterling ....we been here for millions of years whites only came out of the caves a few thousand years ago, but everything anicent came from y'all huh.....


So you are in effect saying that we have no common ancestors?



Cynergie said:


> Stop trolling by deliberately misconstruing my intent -- regardless of how sarcastic it was intended to be.
> 
> Stop trying to put words into my mouth. I fail to see how you could've arrived at that conclusion given the fact you don't know me. Unless you're a GoT Bran type who can time travel that is.
> 
> ...


It was my understanding the pyramids were built by Egyptian citizens who had to fulfill a few weeks of labor as a duty or tax obligation


----------



## Rat (Mar 6, 2016)

Snowtop said:


> Well at least we don't have to pay taxes on our Uber income.


Actually we do, it's just that most of us are just getting the equity out of our cars are really making a profit


----------



## Shakur (Jan 8, 2017)

Lol at confederate revisionits in here

We're not going anywhere anytime soon supremascists and if Trump is your savior, *facepalm*. 

Say it with me

BlackExcellence


----------



## Rat (Mar 6, 2016)

NC252 said:


> The albino east Indians (white people) mated with the wild Neanderthal beast and lost his conscience and human empathy....some can be trained to act humane.....but that's not their truth nature....hue=color+man= **** sapiens =human= Colored man.......only people with color can be classified as human.....


Well at least you are now proudly proclaiming your racism.



Shakur said:


> Lol at confederate revisionits in here
> 
> We're not going anywhere anytime soon supremascists and if Trump is your savior, *facepalm*.
> 
> ...


Congrats on proudly proclaiming your racism


----------



## intrakitt (Sep 14, 2016)

Rat said:


> His mother renounced her citizenship and his official bio from his days as a college professor stated "born in Kenya and raised in the world". You sir, are a liar.
> 
> I think you made all that up


Thanks for challenging me on the facts. It takes true intelligence to doubt someone without making the slightest of efforts to research anything at all.



Rat said:


> His mother renounced her citizenship and his official bio from his days as a college professor stated "born in Kenya and raised in the world". You sir, are a liar.
> 
> I think you made all that up


Here ya go. Just so you don't have to do all the work. Enjoy. And don't call me a liar. https://watermark.silverchair.com/a...NCmQ0iP8RheywhgdJIaqK1muzbBzmNXNnt1AROwmpuO6A



Rat said:


> His mother renounced her citizenship and his official bio from his days as a college professor stated "born in Kenya and raised in the world". You sir, are a liar.
> 
> I think you made all that up


The in-depth anthropological study I posted a link to may be too challenging for you to understand. Here's another, more... uh... grade school level study that you can read. There's no pictures, but the words are bigger and spaced farther apart, so you shouldn't run into much difficulty.

Signed,

An intelligent, college educated black man

http://www.takepart.com/article/2014/08/28/75-percent-white-people-have-no-nonwhite-friends/


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

empresstabitha said:


> Obama taught courses in constitutional law.


So his violations of the Constitution were intentional . . .



empresstabitha said:


> Minorities with lower test scores? That there is your problem . You assume minorities who go to these schools have lower test scores when many can surpass you. You assume a test geared toward whites should determine how intelligent or capable you are for school. Many minorities go to schools where they don't even have books. They don't get the same education or level of education. They experience prejudice and racism from their teachers and the world around them yet they strive to improve. No one blames current whites for racism but your inability to see the privilege you have is the problem.
> 
> For 400 years of slavery and 100 years of Jim Crow blacks didnt have the right to equal education or justice. They couldn't save money and build family wealth as slaves. Many kids still going to school today don't get the luxury of going home to parents who had an education and can help them with their homework. They don't have the benefits you and your kids have. My grandmother didn't finish second grade because she had to work in the fields. My mom as a child was continually passed even though she didn't learn all the subjects even if she wanted to and my grandmother didn't have the means to help her. Yet she tried. Me and my sister both went to college and graduated ( my sister an illustrator and I in the sciences) but I didn't have the help of my mom or dad (because he's a &%[email protected]!*) when it came to learning. My mom tried but because she wasn't taught she didn't understand. One privilege many whites have and take for granted is simply parents who can help them with basic of learning. Or schools who didn't just pass them because they weren't worth it. Blacks don't  want you to atone for the sins of your ancestors but do acknowledge that because of the sins of this country black people were denied over 500 years of growth and it takes more 60 or so years to catch up.
> 
> They are not all dead. You're forgetting until 1950 blacks didnt have equal right. People who cheered on lynch mobs of innocent black men and women still live today. They are far from all dead


Thats a big part of why the U.S. is screwed up.
The segregation.
Which continues in some forms still.
Gated Communities.
Private schools.

Out of sight out of mind.

People think unrealistic thoughts of things( people) unknown to them.

It creates much misunderstanding.

Which can turn into more dangerous things.


----------



## Pawtism (Aug 22, 2017)

intrakitt said:


> Which is interesting because, statistically, most whites in America (68% of America) do not interact with black people (13.6% of America) on a daily or even weekly basis. As a matter of fact, the majority of whites in America rarely speak to, or interact with, black people at all.
> 
> No one has to challenge me on the facts. We're on the internet, it's easy to look it up yourself.


You clearly don't understand statistics. Actually do the math on how hard it would be (even if your population statistics are correct, which I haven't fact checked yet) for 68% of the population to completely avoid 13.6% of the population in the 16 or so hours that we are awake. Even if whites even WANTED to completely avoid blacks (and really only the neo nazis are endorsing that), they can't avoid it (which is probably why they [the neo nazis] get all bent out of shape about it... not supporting them, as they're idiots, but just saying, they are actively trying to avoid blacks and can't).

In fact, Service Dog handlers are roughly 1% (according to the University of Arizona and Congress) of the population and I have no idea what percentage uber drivers are of the overall population, but I'm sure it's less than 68%, and while THOSE interactions are in fact rare, this forum is littered with encounters. Bottom line is that even if the 68% wanted to avoid the 13.6% (and there is no reason they should), they couldn't. Thus your entire statement is flawed.


----------



## intrakitt (Sep 14, 2016)

Pawtism said:


> You clearly don't understand statistics. Actually do the math on how hard it would be (even if your population statistics are correct, which I haven't fact checked yet) for 68% of the population to completely avoid 13.6% of the population in the 16 or so hours that we are awake. Even if whites even WANTED to completely avoid blacks (and really only the neo nazis are endorsing that), they can't avoid it (which is probably why they [the neo nazis] get all bent out of shape about it... not supporting them, as they're idiots, but just saying, they are actively trying to avoid blacks and can't).
> 
> In fact, Service Dog handlers are roughly 1% (according to the University of Arizona and Congress) of the population and I have no idea what percentage uber drivers are of the overall population, but I'm sure it's less than 68%, and while THOSE interactions are in fact rare, this forum is littered with encounters. Bottom line is that even if the 68% wanted to avoid the 13.6% (and there is no reason they should), they couldn't. Thus your entire statement is flawed.


OK, this is why you're apparently inept as it relates to statistics. You're also probably of camp who believes that if there's a 50% chance of rain it means it may or may not rain, when in fact it means YOU have a 50% chance of getting wet because it will rain in 50% of a given area.

If you had bothered to give even a cursory glance at the TWO links I posted, even though I had no need to because your edification is YOUR responsibility, not mine, you would understand that statistically MOST is anything over a 50% portion of a given population. Over 50% of white people live in areas concentrated mainly by white people. Once again, DO NOT trust my words, but look it up before ignorantly displaying your lack of knowledge in retort. As well, if you slowed down and took the time to process what I had written, the term "interact with" has a specific meaning. To engage with. To ENGAGE WITH. So, now that we have that clear, I went on to write "rarely speak to...", which does not mean they do not walk past, or drive past, or sit next to in a restaurant. Do you understand now? Are you vapid, or do you have a better understanding of what I had written now that I've given you a basic breakdown.

Now, in addition to that, I have provided a link in which a study nationwide revealed that over 75% of white people have NO black friends, or minority friends of any kind for that matter. You may wish to take a look at that. You may also wish to look at a graphic mapped breakdown of where whites live in each state in relation to black people. If after all of that abundance of information you still somehow come to the conclusion that I'm somehow misinformed, then there's nothing that I can do to help you.


----------



## Pawtism (Aug 22, 2017)

Time to learn factorial math Intrakitt. And as most here already know, I'm a very, very part time driver (489 rides now in just under 9 months).

Here's a primer for you... https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Factorial


----------



## intrakitt (Sep 14, 2016)

Pawtism said:


> You clearly don't understand statistics. Actually do the math on how hard it would be (even if your population statistics are correct, which I haven't fact checked yet) for 68% of the population to completely avoid 13.6% of the population in the 16 or so hours that we are awake. Even if whites even WANTED to completely avoid blacks (and really only the neo nazis are endorsing that), they can't avoid it (which is probably why they [the neo nazis] get all bent out of shape about it... not supporting them, as they're idiots, but just saying, they are actively trying to avoid blacks and can't).
> 
> In fact, Service Dog handlers are roughly 1% (according to the University of Arizona and Congress) of the population and I have no idea what percentage uber drivers are of the overall population, but I'm sure it's less than 68%, and while THOSE interactions are in fact rare, this forum is littered with encounters. Bottom line is that even if the 68% wanted to avoid the 13.6% (and there is no reason they should), they couldn't. Thus your entire statement is flawed.


Additionally, drivers like taxi drivers and Uber drivers are by virtue of their jobs forced to interact with various people. It's not a typical job. It's not like working at Appleby's or being a plumber, or a car mechanic. And just for reasonable measure, I must really inform you that I didn't say most white people never in their lives talk to or see or interact with a black person. Just slow down and read my initial comment. I really wish I could call you names, but they'd ban me for a while if I did. So, we could make peace at this point, or you can continue to insult and berate me. Up to you.

And I don't understand statistics? I have a 4 year degree from a UC, and participated in statistical analytics in my sophomore year in maths. So, whatever. There's so much ________ on this site.



Pawtism said:


> Time to learn factorial math Intrakitt. And as most here already know, I'm a very, very part time driver (489 rides now in just under 9 months).
> 
> Here's a primer for you... https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Factorial


You're funny, Autism.


----------



## Pawtism (Aug 22, 2017)

Then you should understand factorial math. And I'm not insulting or berating you, I'm saying your statement is flawed. As a fellow educated person, you really should learn to not to take criticism so personally. And yes, I'm Asperger's and I have a service dog, hence the name Pawtism.


----------



## Fubernuber (Jan 15, 2017)

Cynergie said:


> Excellent post Fubernuber. Don't forget some 400-450 years of slavery of Jews at the hands of Africans during biblical times as well. As eloquently phrased here:
> 
> _*When Israel was in Egypt's land, *
> 
> ...


"Self introspection"
Damn you are a clever wordsmith. I have to practice this more and more!


----------



## Pawtism (Aug 22, 2017)

intrakitt said:


> Why would "most already know" something about you? Are you somehow incredible and impressive? Because I simply don't see it. I see an arrogant man-child with a propensity for violent behavior based on your desire for confrontation. I would not be surprised if you take medication for your particular psychological condition. You're certainly not impressive, not in the slightest.
> 
> Yeah... I don't really care. You don't matter. Not in my world. And I'm not wrong. Though I happened to notice something you wrote is totally incorrect. I'm sure you can't see it.


I post here a lot. My relativity low rides compared to others has been talked about in several other threads. You're the one trying to be insulting, and I haven't mentioned anything even remotely violent. Is violence a default for you? You seemed to jump to it rather quickly.


----------



## UberCheese (Sep 3, 2017)

I am disappointed he ever produced his birth certificate. No other president had to. He should have just called the ignorant SOBs out on their bigotry.



Rat said:


> Do you ever wonder why it took 8 YEARS to produce a birth certificate? I noticed you didn't address my statements at all, so it appears you know them to be true.
> 
> And still just sarcasm.
> 
> ...


Most people doing this type of work are uneducated people and assume the rest to be the same.
#teameducated



intrakitt said:


> Additionally, drivers like taxi drivers and Uber drivers are by virtue of their jobs forced to interact with various people. It's not a typical job. It's not like working at Appleby's or being a plumber, or a car mechanic. And just for reasonable measure, I must really inform you that I didn't say most white people never in their lives talk to or see or interact with a black person. Just slow down and read my initial comment. I really wish I could call you names, but they'd ban me for a while if I did. So, we could make peace at this point, or you can continue to insult and berate me. Up to you.
> 
> And I don't understand statistics? I have a 4 year degree from a UC, and participated in statistical analytics in my sophomore year in maths. So, whatever. There's so much ________ on this site.
> 
> You're funny, Autism.


----------



## Ubermakesmewet (Oct 2, 2016)

NC252 said:


> Now imagine trying get a job or a bank loan or even a 5 star rating from these same type of people....


Yes, thats also a huge problem unaddressed my many, the funny part about the story is the I kicked then out of my car and after calling me a N* word, they saw the McDonalds parking lot was filled with black people.


----------



## Pawtism (Aug 22, 2017)

Ubermakesmewet said:


> Yes, thats also a huge problem unaddressed my many, the funny part about the story is the I kicked then out of my car and after calling me a N* word, they saw the McDonalds parking lot was filled with black people.


Did they still want McDonalds? I'd imagine they were getting some rather nasty stares.  Serves them right though.



UberCheese said:


> Most people doing this type of work are uneducated people and assume the rest to be the same.
> #teameducated


#TeamEducated is something I can get behind.  While I would agree there are a lot of uneducated people driving, there are probably more of us that are educated than most think. Some of the previous posts here show that too. I was actually surprised how many were.

At any rate #TeamEducated!


----------



## Cynergie (Apr 10, 2017)

Rat said:


> Do you ever wonder why it took 8 YEARS to produce a birth certificate? I noticed you didn't address my statements at all, so it appears you know them to be true.


From personal experience: by default of nature, deflection, derision, heckling, denial, and quibbling---this is what progressive Liberal contemporaries do whenever confronted with the truth.

These characteristics become reality once they realize they lack a means of a valid rebuttal. Which would go a long way in reconciling the many contradictions in their party's ideology.


----------



## Rat (Mar 6, 2016)

intrakitt said:


> Thanks for challenging me on the facts. It takes true intelligence to doubt someone without making the slightest of efforts to research anything at all.
> 
> Here ya go. Just so you don't have to do all the work. Enjoy. And don't call me a liar. https://watermark.silverchair.com/a...NCmQ0iP8RheywhgdJIaqK1muzbBzmNXNnt1AROwmpuO6A
> 
> ...


Your first link gives me a 404 error. Your second link is a study by group dedicated to finding racial friction whose funding depends on them finding it. Their claim is just not possible on it's face in my area. You can get any result you want if you are selective in the sample you survey. I worked for a publicly funded research lab, surrounded by college educated people of all races for a decade. I found that a college education may make you arrogant, but doesn't prove intelligence.


----------



## Shakur (Jan 8, 2017)

I never classified myself as a liberal, conservative or any other blanketed term and would not ever.

Reported for defamation and false accusations/assumptions.


----------



## NC252 (Jan 8, 2016)

Heres their nature...and Ragan vetoed any punishment for the Afrikaans....


----------



## Graham_DC (Apr 17, 2016)

thesweatersnog said:


> Please keep this civil and mind the rules.
> 
> I've been at it for a little over a month now (Uber+Lyft) and aside from the single pax or two each night that wants to keep drinking their alcohol in my back seat, I've only had a couple of really bad trips. What i seem to get more often than anything else is overt and blunt racism from my passengers. I would say like ~5% of the people that get in my car and up saying or doing something racist that makes me wish i didn't pick them up. I'm not the type of ethnicity that historically receives a lot of direct racism, perhaps that's why some pax may find it appropriate talk that way to me. However I don't tolerate it at all, especially in a Pool/Line ride.
> 
> ...


Turn the Uber app off, get in their face and see how tough they really are (whether they're a male or female).


----------



## UberCheese (Sep 3, 2017)

Graham_DC said:


> Turn the Uber app off, get in their face and see how tough they really are (whether they're a male or female).


Payment stops when the app is off


----------



## Rat (Mar 6, 2016)

Graham_DC said:


> Turn the Uber app off, get in their face and see how tough they really are (whether they're a male or female).


Why turn the app off?


----------



## El Janitor (Feb 22, 2016)

I have had a few passengers that I didn't care much for myself. Unfortunately, there's not a whole bunch you can do unless they are being hateful or racist directly to you. Which is another reason an in car camera with microphone is a must. This is just what happens when you have a job where you deal with the general public. It's not like you have to agree with what they are saying, you can just keep silent, and maybe politely mention if they could please change the subject. However depending on how stable they are they could just go off on you.


----------



## Plato (Sep 25, 2017)

Does this thread comply with the terms of this community? From what I've read, it mostly seems to incite confrontation, bit what do I know, I'm just the new guy.


----------



## intrakitt (Sep 14, 2016)

Plato said:


> Does this thread comply with the terms of this community? From what I've read, it mostly seems to incite confrontation, bit what do I know, I'm just the new guy.


Considering this site, and ridehailing services in general, are made up of various races and cultures, I think it is imperative and important that this subject be broached. There is a difference between healthy discussion and confrontation, as I'm sure you know. Apparently the moderators of this site believe that too, considering it's up to 14 pages long of respondents with no action being taken on removing it.


----------



## Tr4vis Ka1anick (Oct 2, 2016)

intrakitt said:


> Considering this site, and ridehailing services in general, are made up of various races and cultures, I think it is imperative and important that this subject be broached. There is a difference between healthy discussion and confrontation, as I'm sure you know. Apparently the moderators of this site believe that too, considering it's up to 14 pages long of respondents with no action being taken on removing it.


The poll results were fascinating as well.

I thought the poll was well thought out, good questions.


----------



## UberCheese (Sep 3, 2017)

Considering that we have a kkk president and marches of hatred happening now, for such a discussion the be deleted would illustrate a pro kkk stance.



intrakitt said:


> Considering this site, and ridehailing services in general, are made up of various races and cultures, I think it is imperative and important that this subject be broached. There is a difference between healthy discussion and confrontation, as I'm sure you know. Apparently the moderators of this site believe that too, considering it's up to 14 pages long of respondents with no action being taken on removing it.


----------



## Kembolicous (May 31, 2016)

Uberk5487 said:


> The new trend is for whites to say blacks are being racist to them...I personally think you are a damn liar....no one have ever got in you car and said why did we get a cracka.....I have never heard racism from anyone but white pax....
> 
> You would have done great in the slavery days....as long as you're not being terrorized and oppressed everyday then you don't care what happens to others....great attitude...great values to pass to your kids....


Gee, so true. It is actually impossibe for the perfect black pax to be anything but the sweetest little things. Wake the heck up! If I ever want my rantings to drop, all I have to do is work the ghetto. But I guess if my ratings fall it is my fault, due to my white privilege.



UberCheese said:


> Considering that we have a kkk president and marches of hatred happening now, for such a discussion the be deleted would illustrate a pro kkk stance.


You mean those Black Lives Matter hate marches, or those punkass ANTIFA hate riots? Yeah, right on target. And prove Trump is a member of the KKK. Prove it or shut the hell up! Typical liberal. No logic, no common sense, just regurgitate what CNN or MSNBC says.


----------



## Plato (Sep 25, 2017)

I don't Uber in South Central Los Angeles, simply bacause I don't like the ghetto. Far too many pool rides.


----------



## Shakur (Jan 8, 2017)

Kembolicous said:


> Gee, so true. It is actually impossibe for the perfect black pax to be anything but the sweetest little things. Wake the heck up! If I ever want my rantings to drop, all I have to do is work the ghetto. But I guess if my ratings fall it is my fault, due to my white privilege.
> 
> You mean those Black Lives Matter hate marches, or those punkass ANTIFA hate riots? Yeah, right on target. And prove Trump is a member of the KKK. Prove it or shut the F up! Typical liberal. No logic, no common sense, just regurgitate what CNN or MSNBC says.


1. Reported for hate speech

Now that is out of the way, may I ask why you assume your ratings will fall so low because you are working a black community that you automatically deem a ghetto and more importantly why you care about ratings/use it as an excuse in this situation? Your privilege has nothing to do with uber ratings so again I ask why you bring that into the conversation at all?

Black lives matter was/is a group that helped ignite a very necessary movement in this country, trying to equal the playing field and removing the privilege you speak of. However, it became distracted by the many criticisms of "others" and lost it's way in my opinion but even so was a very integral and necessary part of starting this movement after a teenager was gunned down for walking down the street "looking suspicious" according to the acquitted party.

ANTIFA riots? Charlottesville rally? Too easy to refute what you are typing, especially calling it, "punk ass," letting me know your emotions are deeply vested and the actual issue(s) at hand are of no importance. I assume you do not believe a rally subsidized of alternative americans and confederate revisionists preaching to hate another person based on race is acceptable, whereas the race who is and has been hated for centuries speaking out is unacceptable? At the very least two wrongs still would not make a right, so where exactly is your argument going?

Lastly, stop deeming everyone who does not agree with a conservative a liberal, or vice versa. In the grand scheme of things your party choice and leftist or right views mean nothing.


----------



## swingset (Feb 26, 2017)

UberCheese said:


> Considering that we have a kkk president and marches of hatred happening now, for such a discussion the be deleted would illustrate a pro kkk stance.


KKK president receiving the 1986 Ellis Island Award alongside Mohammed Ali and Rosa Parks, for improving the conditions of inner city black youths.










Pretty sneaky, being a friend to the black community for his entire working life just so he could be president and put them all back on the plantation. Because, you know, that's what he's planning. Oh, for sure. He'd have gotten away with it if it hadn't been for you meddling kids!


----------



## UberCheese (Sep 3, 2017)

Jefferson Davis did much for blacks as well, inclusing the donation of a city. Are you then going to say the President of the Confederate States of America wasn't slightly racist?



swingset said:


> KKK president receiving the 1986 Ellis Island Award alongside Mohammed Ali and Rosa Parks, for improving the conditions of inner city black youths.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## swingset (Feb 26, 2017)

UberCheese said:


> Jefferson Davis did much for blacks as well, inclusing the donation of a city. Are you then going to say the President of the Confederate States of America wasn't slightly racist?


Well, Abraham Lincoln was incredibly racist and held deeply offensive views of blacks throughout much of his life. He shut down free presses, jailed Americans without trial and suspended Habeus Corpus, but I'll bet you never even stopped once in to demonize him as worse than Trump. Yet, demonstrably, he was. Trump hasn't done anything even remotely as egregious.

Name one policy that Trump has advocated, suggested, or implemented that is racist. Empty howls of racism are comical, and pathetic, unless they are based in something factual. Show me his racism. Was it when he thrice condemned the Charlottesville BS and said hate has no place in America?

How about when he used Obama's 7 named terrorist nations (and every nationality, race and religion in those nations) to impose a temporary moratorium while allowing the 43 remaining Islamic countries to travel here freely?

How about when he suggested a Mexican wall to stop illegal immigration? Ooooh, that's probably it. Deeply racist viewpoint there, considering Mexico isn't a race.

Well, I'm empty. You tell me. Where's his KKK cred?


----------



## Plato (Sep 25, 2017)

Wow, some people are just never happy. I pity them.


----------



## tucstwo (Jan 16, 2016)

thesweatersnog said:


> Please keep this civil and mind the rules.
> 
> I've been at it for a little over a month now (Uber+Lyft) and aside from the single pax or two each night that wants to keep drinking their alcohol in my back seat, I've only had a couple of really bad trips. What i seem to get more often than anything else is overt and blunt racism from my passengers. I would say like ~5% of the people that get in my car and up saying or doing something racist that makes me wish i didn't pick them up. I'm not the type of ethnicity that historically receives a lot of direct racism, perhaps that's why some pax may find it appropriate talk that way to me. However I don't tolerate it at all, especially in a Pool/Line ride.
> 
> ...


Grow a pair of balls and drive your car. I'm so sick of hearing about "hate speech". Man the F up and drive.
You're their driver, not their friend. Stop being such a snowflake.


----------



## UberCheese (Sep 3, 2017)

Interesting. For those who have habeas corpus, that would be troubling. Having that must be nice, I wouldn't know. And your wonderful president believes the nazis who joined police departments should kill more minorities, per the DEA director who just quit. Trump believes minorities should be (and currently are) jailed without trial as well. That is why je also pardoned Arpaio.

He believes that a wall should be built to keep people off of land the US stole from them in the 1840s. Banning a Mexican nationality is nationalist. Hitler was nationlist, are you pro hitler? Everything you say Lincoln did, your hero is doing to minorities. He is a horrible person and those who follow him are equal and worse.



swingset said:


> Well, Abraham Lincoln was incredibly racist and held deeply offensive views of blacks throughout much of his life. He shut down free presses, jailed Americans without trial and suspended Habeus Corpus, but I'll bet you never even stopped once in to demonize him as worse than Trump. Yet, demonstrably, he was. Trump hasn't done anything even remotely as egregious.
> 
> Name one policy that Trump has advocated, suggested, or implemented that is racist. Empty howls of racism are comical, and pathetic, unless they are based in something factual. Show me his racism. Was it when he thrice condemned the Charlottesville BS and said hate has no place in America?
> 
> ...


----------



## Uberutioun (Jul 10, 2017)

thesweatersnog said:


> Please keep this civil and mind the rules.
> 
> I've been at it for a little over a month now (Uber+Lyft) and aside from the single pax or two each night that wants to keep drinking their alcohol in my back seat, I've only had a couple of really bad trips. What i seem to get more often than anything else is overt and blunt racism from my passengers. I would say like ~5% of the people that get in my car and up saying or doing something racist that makes me wish i didn't pick them up. I'm not the type of ethnicity that historically receives a lot of direct racism, perhaps that's why some pax may find it appropriate talk that way to me. However I don't tolerate it at all, especially in a Pool/Line ride.
> 
> ...


In USA, racism isnt a crime.


----------



## bm1320 (Sep 14, 2017)

Can we please import more of the third world. It would certainly ease my white guilt. Fundamentally transform America guys!


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

bm1320 said:


> It would certainly ease my white guilt.


What are those of us whites who have no guilt to ease supposed to do?


----------



## bm1320 (Sep 14, 2017)

Another Uber Driver said:


> What are those of us whites who have no guilt to ease supposed to do?


https://www.leoweekly.com/2017/08/white-people/

I guess work your way through this list lol.


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

bm1320 said:


> I guess work your way through this list


I did; still no guilt. Whoever came up with that thing..................oh, never mind.....................


----------



## Twinflower (Oct 31, 2017)

Deep in the south you would be hung for calling a white person a cracker. I would just ingnore it.


----------



## Shakur (Jan 8, 2017)

Bunch of proud racists in this thread...continue proving my point thanks



Plato said:


>


Reported for racist post


----------



## corniilius (Jan 27, 2017)

Shakur said:


> Bunch of proud racists in this thread...continue proving my point thanks
> 
> Reported for racist post


All he did was post a video. Didn't even make a comment. Sounds to me like you're being a little to presumptuous and jumping to conclusions, but that's just my opinion.


----------



## Shakur (Jan 8, 2017)

corniilius said:


> All he did was post a video. Didn't even make a comment. Sounds to me like you're being a little to presumptuous and jumping to conclusions, but that's just my opinion.


Racist movie, racist post.

If you support you are racist as well.

There is no gray area.

With or against.

Good day.


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

There are too many people out here who define "racist" as "someone who does not agree with me".


----------



## Shakur (Jan 8, 2017)

There are too many people out here whom would rather change the narrative than deal with original problem.


----------



## corniilius (Jan 27, 2017)

Another Uber Driver said:


> There are too many people out here who define "racist" as "someone who does not agree with me".


So many ignorant people out there throw are around the term racism so easily, it's ridiculous. They want to cry about how black lives matter but don't want to adhere to the same rules and laws as everybody else. Kind of hypocritical if you ask me. My life does matter and I act like it, if more people follow suit, there would be less issues in the world.


----------



## Shakur (Jan 8, 2017)

corniilius said:


> So many ignorant people out there throw are around the term racism so easily, it's ridiculous. They want to cry about how black lives matter but don't want to adhere to the same rules and laws as everybody else. Kind of hypocritical if you ask me. My life does matter and I act like it, if more people follow suit, there would be less issues in the world.


I must ask with all of the generalizations in your post, what are you talking about? Sounds more like ill-mannered feelings you harbor inside.

When has anyone mentioned black lives matter?

Exactly what rules and laws are these people not adhering to?

Who said your life does not matter?

Again, you've done nothing but change the narrative and deflect. Your statements have no basis or even reasoning for the most part.


----------



## Cndragon (Dec 8, 2016)

Depends... Here in Miami at least half my rides say "omg thank god you speak English!" and many of those go on to complain about the population here... I hear it so much that Im pretty much dead to it. Every so often someone will go off on immigration, the Cubans / South Americans blah blah. Depending on my mood, I may or may not slip it into convo that Im the first American born and one of only about 5 natural Americans in my family...oh and my immigrant sister is about to retire after over 30 years service in the military. Oh and she and I are the only two military in our family..besides my great grandfather, who was in the Cuban army. 

Any combination of those things really tends to make people realize they need to STFU. It almost always ends right there...as far as Im concerned, problem solved, shut up and ride. But if ever anyone was to cross over into insulting, disrespectful, rude, defamatory, what have you...regardless of my high threshold for nonsense, I would more likely than not end the ride and report them. It hasnt gone far enough since I nip that in the bud and so far so good, but if someone continued to press the topic / issue...I would not sit there and allow it.


----------



## corniilius (Jan 27, 2017)

Shakur said:


> I must ask with all of the generalizations in your post, what are you talking about? Sounds more like ill-mannered feelings you harbor inside.
> 
> When has anyone mentioned black lives matter?
> 
> ...


Sorry, real job interfered with our discourse. In laymans's terms, treat others how you want to be treated.


----------



## Plato (Sep 25, 2017)




----------

